# I promise I won't rice this one out



## Trytochaseme (Feb 12, 2015)

My current project car

















Will be finally picking up a new daily next week. Been in love with the CC since they came out and finally getting one. 

Here's the one I should be picking up next week if all goes to plan. 


















97k Miles and a manual

Don't plan on going to crazy with it. 
Will pick up bags this winter and these in the spring









Got some other stuff planned. 

I'd be lying if I said I didn't wanna go for a shaved bay look tho 
This is my Jetta currently









Anyways that's it for now. Will be back when the car is in my name 🏼️

updated 10/1/2018

current mod list

Suspension:
BC BR Coilovers
Whiteline Adjustable front endlinks
Hotchkis Front sway bar
Rear IDF Tubular control arms

Engine:
BSH CAI
BSH Diverter valve relocation kit
Synapse DV 
Spulen turbo muffler delete
BSH Throttle Pipe
CTS Catchcan
Metal Coolant tank
Diesel Geek short shifter


----------



## GGCC (Jul 23, 2013)

Whats the status of the clutch? Curious with 97k on it if its had to be replaced yet. Wassup from the 269:wave:


----------



## Trytochaseme (Feb 12, 2015)

I have this wheel waiting to go on it but I think I'm gonna sell r and get a mk7 wheel instead 









And these brembos will be repainted and put on at some point


----------



## Trytochaseme (Feb 12, 2015)

GGCC said:


> Whats the status of the clutch? Curious with 97k on it if its had to be replaced yet. Wassup from the 269:wave:


It's been replaced. The previous owner has had it from day 1 and kept up on maintenance and everything very well. Records for everything


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Trytochaseme said:


> I have this wheel waiting to go on it but I think I'm gonna sell r and get a mk7 wheel instead
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Dont! Mk6 wheels are so much better than mk7


Follow me on IG: stero1d_cc


----------



## Trytochaseme (Feb 12, 2015)

Stero1D said:


> Dont! Mk6 wheels are so much better than mk7
> 
> 
> Follow me on IG: stero1d_cc


People keep telling me that but I love the look of the mk7 sooooo much


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Than do it 


Follow me on IG: stero1d_cc


----------



## RocknRolla (Jul 19, 2006)

Aesthetically, the MK7 wheel looks slightly better (just because it's more modern), but the MK6 wheel feels so much better it's not even close.


----------



## Trytochaseme (Feb 12, 2015)

Mabye I'll stick with the mk6 still I can actually try a mk7 in person. I'd hate to sell it and hen regret it.


----------



## ace005 (Sep 4, 2009)

Mk6 wheel > mk7

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## unctucker (Aug 24, 2013)

MK7>MK6

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Trytochaseme (Feb 12, 2015)

Well this car just popped up for sale with only 45k miles and still a manual and only $1500 more. 







Hopefully be able to go check it out soon. If I don't hear back from him I'll be picking up the other one either Tuesday or Wednesday most likely


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Trytochaseme said:


> Well this car just popped up for sale with only 45k miles and still a manual and only $1500 more.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How much is it listed for?


Follow me on IG: stero1d_cc


----------



## Trytochaseme (Feb 12, 2015)

Stero1D said:


> How much is it listed for?
> 
> 
> Follow me on IG: stero1d_cc


$9500 was stored for winters so never seen snow. Waiting to hear back from bank but if all goes well planning on picking it up Friday


----------



## [email protected]NGP (Oct 12, 2011)

Seems like a nice pick up :thumbup:


----------



## Brightgolf (Jan 13, 2008)

Thats cheap as hell. I wouldve picked that up instead of my tiguan as a daily. Never seen someone do tt interior swap.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Trytochaseme (Feb 12, 2015)

I pick it up Friday


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 11, 2014)

Trytochaseme said:


> I pick it up Friday


Nice choice, though I may be a tad biased since that is exactly how my car looked when I picked it up. 

I look forward to the build!


----------



## Armstern_mk4 (Mar 1, 2012)

Pics?


----------



## Trytochaseme (Feb 12, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Nice choice, though I may be a tad biased since that is exactly how my car looked when I picked it up.
> 
> I look forward to the build!


Thanks man. 
Gonna try to keep this one a little tamer then my Jetta. I have my hands full with it right now.







But this still has to look good... and I have a list of parts for the CC to do a shaved bay in sometime down the road


----------



## Trytochaseme (Feb 12, 2015)

Armstern_mk4 said:


> Pics?


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Congrats


Why's the exhaust drooping down though?


----------



## Trytochaseme (Feb 12, 2015)

She's all mine


----------



## Trytochaseme (Feb 12, 2015)

snobrdrdan said:


> Congrats
> 
> 
> Why's the exhaust drooping down though?


Not sure. It's not bad in person at all but I'm gonna get under and check it out tomorrow


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Yeah, that's not normal

Rear lower valance looks wavy too

Should be:


----------



## Trytochaseme (Feb 12, 2015)

snobrdrdan said:


> Yeah, that's not normal
> 
> Rear lower valance looks wavy too


Wow I never noticed that. I'll check it out today. The rest of the car is in immaculate shape. Not a single scratch. 

Is that your cc? Where abouts the mitten are you from? I'm over in Grand Rapids


----------



## Trytochaseme (Feb 12, 2015)

Hasn't even been 24 hours and I'm digging in 









5 min later new wheel is in









Took a couple iPhone pics


----------



## Brightgolf (Jan 13, 2008)

Its okay, if it makes you feel better. Day 1 with my tiguan. 034 dogbone insert day 5 eonon navi, day 7 boost gauge, day 10 apr stage 1

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Trytochaseme (Feb 12, 2015)

Brightgolf said:


> Its okay, if it makes you feel better. Day 1 with my tiguan. 034 dogbone insert day 5 eonon navi, day 7 boost gauge, day 10 apr stage 1
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Haha nice!
I contacted a local guy about getting a tune here hopefully in the next week or two. 
This thing is way to quiet. I need to get an intake and exhaust. Nothing crazy but give it a little more umph


----------



## Brightgolf (Jan 13, 2008)

My mk5 has a gt3071 and a crate engine dumped into it. Go fast isnt my dailys purpose. What tune are you thinking?

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Trytochaseme (Feb 12, 2015)

Brightgolf said:


> My mk5 has a gt3071 and a crate engine dumped into it. Go fast isnt my dailys purpose. What tune are you thinking?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Thats so sick. 

There's a local guy called boost dynamics. He's done pretty much everyone in the state. He's pretty awesome. If I can't get him there's a unitronic dealer in town I'll go too


----------



## Brightgolf (Jan 13, 2008)

Nice. What year did you end up getting? I only tuned my tiguan because i did the chain tensioner and the dealer had just installed a new turbo as the old one **** out at 65k

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Trytochaseme (Feb 12, 2015)

Brightgolf said:


> Nice. What year did you end up getting? I only tuned my tiguan because i did the chain tensioner and the dealer had just installed a new turbo as the old one **** out at 65k
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Dang at only 65k??

It's a 2010 with 45k miles. The guy stored it for winters too so it's spotless


----------



## Brightgolf (Jan 13, 2008)

Same everything as my 2010 tiggy besides the awd. Only things to worry about with the 09 to 11 is the chain tensioner

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Trytochaseme (Feb 12, 2015)

Brightgolf said:


> Same everything as my 2010 tiggy besides the awd. Only things to worry about with the 09 to 11 is the chain tensioner
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Yea I'm definitely gonna look into if the tensioner was done. He said it's been up to date on all recalls and he gave me all the paperwork for everything so I'm gonna go thru it and see if it was done. If not it will be on the top of the list to do


----------



## Trytochaseme (Feb 12, 2015)

I have a friend who works at a shop that buys salvage cars and parts them out. Got my mk6 gti wheel from him for $22 plus the price of a new airbag and he's got this for me for $125. Picking it up next week


----------



## Eurofication (Jul 10, 2013)

Trytochaseme said:


> I have a friend who works at a shop that buys salvage cars and parts them out. Got my mk6 gti wheel from him for $22 plus the price of a new airbag and he's got this for me for $125. Picking it up next week



Damn man think he could hook me up with a GTI wheel too......


----------



## Trytochaseme (Feb 12, 2015)

Eurofication said:


> Damn man think he could hook me up with a GTI wheel too......


I just asked him if they had any mk7 or mk6 gti wheels so I'll let you know if he has any


----------



## Brightgolf (Jan 13, 2008)

Haha i could use a dsg gti wheel mk6 so i can have paddle shifters on my Tiguan 

Sent from my SM-T350 using Tapatalk


----------



## Trytochaseme (Feb 12, 2015)

Haha I'll keep everyone posted 

I'm working on figuring or exactly what I need to mount these









Also will be ordering the "carbon fiber" rear diffuser off eBay as my plastic one is a little wonky


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Trytochaseme said:


> Is that your cc? Where abouts the mitten are you from? I'm over in Grand Rapids


My old one.
I'm on the east side of the state in Livonia

Nice grab on the intake! You just need the adapter bracket for it to work:
https://www.moddedeuros.com/products/carbonio-ram-air-bracketry-for-ci100020

Free shipping


----------



## Eurofication (Jul 10, 2013)

Trytochaseme said:


> Haha I'll keep everyone posted
> 
> I'm working on figuring or exactly what I need to mount these
> 
> ...


From my research you will need to get the rotors from a Mercedes C230 Sport. The center bore will need to be slightly sanded to fit our hub but that is one of the rotors you can use. The Caliper itself should bolt right up to the hub.


----------



## Brightgolf (Jan 13, 2008)

If the cc has passat alloy hubs those are fitting at all. And when i ran them on my steel hubs i used mercades ml320 rotors with hub rings. That if those are 17z?

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Trytochaseme (Feb 12, 2015)

I was gonna use ml350 rotors. I wasn't sure if the brake lines fitted tho or if hey had a different fitting. Yes they are 17z


----------



## Brightgolf (Jan 13, 2008)

Sorry i said that wrong. It is 350rotors. But you do need hub rings to fill the gap. Also heres my old 17z next to passat spindles. They dont fit. Not sure whst the cc has.


----------



## Eurofication (Jul 10, 2013)

I believe [email protected] Racing would have more insight on fitment of the 17z for the CC. I recall talking to him and one other member on another post about the 17z and fitment on the CC. Here is the link to 17z Fitment question I had http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?8165513-Best-Brake-Setup-for-the-CC/page3&highlight=17z .


----------



## Brightgolf (Jan 13, 2008)

17z are great. Run them on 3 vehicles and 4 piston boxster calipers on 2. The boxster is more like the ttrs piston size wise.

Boxtser calipers
36mm 40mm

TTRS 
40mm 44mm

My tiguan runs boxsters and stops great




Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Trytochaseme (Feb 12, 2015)

I have a set of boxster rear brakes I might put on the rear down the road. But I need to do brakes and I was originally gonna put them on my Jetta but if they are not to hard to put on the CC I'd love to do that and just get another set for my Jetta


----------



## Brightgolf (Jan 13, 2008)

Does the cc have electronic parking brake like the passat and tiguan?

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Trytochaseme (Feb 12, 2015)

Brightgolf said:


> Does the cc have electronic parking brake like the passat and tiguan?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Yes, does that cause a problem? I was curious about that before I went thru with ut


----------



## Brightgolf (Jan 13, 2008)

The rear calipers have a motor mounted on them that actuates the piston and spins it to tighten as opposed to pulling a cable. Maybe if you get some kind of line lock for ebrake?

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Trytochaseme (Feb 12, 2015)

Brightgolf said:


> The rear calipers have a motor mounted on them that actuates the piston and spins it to tighten as opposed to pulling a cable. Maybe if you get some kind of line lock for ebrake?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


I'm not to concerned about have the boxster brakes for the rear. I mainly want the front brakes and could just do R rear brakes down the road


----------



## Brightgolf (Jan 13, 2008)

If you score front boxster calipers you wont be sorry. They are a good upgrade. I have golf r fronts on my mkv. The rears wont work either
Unless its from electronic brake model newer one

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Trytochaseme (Feb 12, 2015)

Brightgolf said:


> If you score front boxster calipers you wont be sorry. They are a good upgrade. I have golf r fronts on my mkv. The rears wont work either
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Ah darn. I already have boxster tears and the 17z fronts. Mabye I'll just make my own bracket to run larger rotors in the rear with the stock calipers


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 11, 2014)

Trytochaseme said:


> Ah darn. I already have boxster tears and the 17z fronts. Mabye I'll just make my own bracket to run larger rotors in the rear with the stock calipers


You can run the 4motion B6 Passat/CC rear calipers/carriers and larger vented rotors if you're looking to go the factory route. Same rear discs as the Mk6 Golf R/Mk5 R32 setup. :thumbup:
One thing that I haven't been able to confirm just yet is whether the caliper portion would have to be changed or if just replacing the carriers will let you upgrade to the larger rear discs.
On certain previous VW/Audi models you were able to just switch out the carriers and the pads would be slightly thinner to accommodate the thicker vented rotors.
I know that there is a different part number in the VW parts system for the rear calipers on a FWD model and on a 4motion model, but that doesn't mean that it won't work.


----------



## Brightgolf (Jan 13, 2008)

Hmmm i would like to know this as well for my tiggy

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Trytochaseme (Feb 12, 2015)

Thanks for the info Charles! Can you confirm that the 17z calipers will fit on the CC?


----------



## Trytochaseme (Feb 12, 2015)

snobrdrdan said:


> My old one.
> I'm on the east side of the state in Livonia
> 
> Nice grab on the intake! You just need the adapter bracket for it to work:
> ...


I didn't even realize I needed that. Where does it mount? I work in a machine shop and could make my own easily


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 11, 2014)

Trytochaseme said:


> Thanks for the info Charles! Can you confirm that the 17z calipers will fit on the CC?


The fronts will fit just fine. As a general rule of thumb, any calipers that mount to the front of the knuckle on a Mk5/Mk6 will also fit on a CC.
The only issue that you'll have is that the calipers cannot be fully utilized with our factory master cylinder (though it isn't nearly as bad with the 17z compared to the 18z calipers).
This is simply because the master cylinder that comes equipped on a Touareg, Q7 or Cayenne is significantly larger since it's on a 4,500+ lb SUV that needs much more braking power.
At most with the 17z calipers you might get a squishier pedal feel, but that's about it. They'll still brake way better than the factory setup. :beer:


----------



## Trytochaseme (Feb 12, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> The fronts will fit just fine. As a general rule of thumb, any calipers that mount to the front of the knuckle on a Mk5/Mk6 will also fit on a CC.
> The only issue that you'll have is that the calipers cannot be fully utilized with our factory master cylinder (though it isn't nearly as bad with the 17z compared to the 18z calipers).
> This is simply because the master cylinder that comes equipped on a Touareg, Q7 or Cayenne is significantly larger since it's on a 4,500+ lb SUV that needs much more braking power.
> At most with the 17z calipers you might get a squishier pedal feel, but that's about it. They'll still brake way better than the factory setup. :beer:


Thanks you are the man!!

I thought they would but couldn't have anyone confirm. 

I knew the master cylinder was smaller but mk4 guys run the 17z calipers on the oem master cylinder so I figured I would be fine but thanks for reassuring me. 

My last question, I wanna get stainless lines well I'm putting knew calipers on. Is the banjo bolt for the oem calipers the same size as the 17z or will I need something different. I saw on the mk6 forum someone used mk4 R brake lines instead


----------



## Brightgolf (Jan 13, 2008)

No you need 10x1.0 thread banjo bolts. I always get mine from apikol

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Trytochaseme (Feb 12, 2015)

Brightgolf said:


> No you need 10x1.0 thread banjo bolts. I always get mine from apikol
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Awesome thanks. I'll be ordering everything within the next months hopefully 


On my list of parts is those led drl and turn signals and I plan on tinting them. I can't stand the orange so much I thought mabye I could be a ricer and try plasti dip. Bad idea 
Made a mess and didn't work wel at all. 


















Cc with the Jetta. Needs less wheel gap so bad but it's winter


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Trytochaseme said:


> I didn't even realize I needed that. Where does it mount? I work in a machine shop and could make my own easily


The bolt mounting points are different between the intake (which fits other cars) & the CC's core support, hence the need for the bracket.
So you bolt the bracket to the intake and then the bracket to the OEM core support.


----------



## Trytochaseme (Feb 12, 2015)

snobrdrdan said:


> The bolt mounting points are different between the intake (which fits other cars) & the CC's core support, hence the need for the bracket.
> So you bolt the bracket to the intake and then the bracket to the OEM core support.


Okay thanks I would have never known till I went to put it on


----------



## Trytochaseme (Feb 12, 2015)

Took it to the car wash. Was looking down and looked up and water was came inside from the front corner of both front windows


----------



## shortyjacobs (Aug 28, 2005)

Trytochaseme said:


> Took it to the car wash. Was looking down and looked up and water was came inside from the front corner of both front windows


This link was in a different post I just read. I can't figure out how to permalink it. Anyway, there is a listed procedure for how to adjust the window seal in there:

I know this PDF is interesting as well.

https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink?ur...hare_fid=7951&share_type=t&share_pid=79202764



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Abide (Sep 11, 2012)

Trytochaseme said:


> Took it to the car wash. Was looking down and looked up and water was came inside from the front corner of both front windows


This happened to my '10 CC at 35K miles. It is obviously the weather stripping. It only happened in exceptionally high pressure car washes. I just brought a roll of paper towels with me to the car wash and jammed them in there. Not worth replacing the stripping for only very high pressure water scenarios.


----------



## Trytochaseme (Feb 12, 2015)

Abide said:


> This happened to my '10 CC at 35K miles. It is obviously the weather stripping. It only happened in exceptionally high pressure car washes. I just brought a roll of paper towels with me to the car wash and jammed them in there. Not worth replacing the stripping for only very high pressure water scenarios.


Yea I noticed the same thing, only happened at he beginning when it was high pressure. I'm not too worried, it's rained a lot since I've had it and hasn't leaked.


----------



## Trytochaseme (Feb 12, 2015)

shortyjacobs said:


> This link was in a different post I just read. I can't figure out how to permalink it. Anyway, there is a listed procedure for how to adjust the window seal in there:
> 
> I know this PDF is interesting as well.
> 
> ...


I definitely saved that PDF, might come handy down the road. Thanks!


----------



## Trytochaseme (Feb 12, 2015)

Ordered some stuff from over the pond


----------



## Trytochaseme (Feb 12, 2015)

Intake is on, painted clave cover also. Not sure if I like it.


----------



## Brightgolf (Jan 13, 2008)

The red adds mad hpz and tqz 

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Trytochaseme (Feb 12, 2015)

Brightgolf said:


> The red adds mad hpz and tqz
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


I heard 32whp. Butt dyno confirms


----------



## Brightgolf (Jan 13, 2008)

Reds a good color. Cc is getting there. When you first get something you get the mod bug like whoa. Im at the point where there isnt anything left to buy besides my cage and seats


----------



## Trytochaseme (Feb 12, 2015)

Brightgolf said:


> Reds a good color. Cc is getting there. When you first get something you get the mod bug like whoa. Im at the point where there isnt anything left to buy besides my cage and seats


That looks great!

i went with the read cuz thats the color my brembos are already painted. its also the color scheme for my jetta so i guess they are gonna match 
It looks alot better in person as its a pearl and really shines in the light.

My next few items i plan:

CTS Catch Can
Exhasust
Front Lip & Rear Diffuser
Coilovers

Im trying to fight the urge to start shaving the bay, im so close to ripping all the SAI crap out as a start :facepalm:

well see where it goes haha


----------



## Brightgolf (Jan 13, 2008)

Haha dont go crazy crazy on the daily. A boost gauge. Apr stage 1 or 2. And brembos. Thays exactly whats done to my daily tiggy

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Trytochaseme (Feb 12, 2015)

I know I'm trying so hard not too go crazy. I'm trying to work on the Jetta to keep my mind of modding the CC


----------



## Trytochaseme (Feb 12, 2015)

Sooooo I have an hour spent now trying to get my fuel door open. 

Got a car wash yesterday and was frozen shut when I went to get gas on my way to work at 5am. 

Tried a heat gun and hot water. I can move the door around and fit s card all around it but it still won't open


----------



## Brightgolf (Jan 13, 2008)

Lol is it push like tiguan or a button to pop? My rear main seal went out yesterday. At dealer getting fixed

Sent from my SM-T350 using Tapatalk


----------



## Trytochaseme (Feb 12, 2015)

Brightgolf said:


> Lol is it push like tiguan or a button to pop? My rear main seal went out yesterday. At dealer getting fixed
> 
> Sent from my SM-T350 using Tapatalk


It's a button and you can hear it activate but it's like it's not actually working lol. I've had the car sitting ina. Heated garage for a few hours and it still won't open. I can't drive the car till I get it open cuz it's completely empty. Only 5 miles left 


Dang rear main seal sucks! Sorry to hear that man


----------



## Brightgolf (Jan 13, 2008)

Cant get to it from the back side?

Sent from my SM-T350 using Tapatalk


----------



## Trytochaseme (Feb 12, 2015)

Brightgolf said:


> Cant get to it from the back side?
> 
> Sent from my SM-T350 using Tapatalk


Trying can't find anything


----------



## Trytochaseme (Feb 12, 2015)

Found manual release in trunk but now the fuel door won't close


----------



## Brightgolf (Jan 13, 2008)

Damn... hot water plus cold... does it everytime

Sent from my SM-T350 using Tapatalk


----------



## Trytochaseme (Feb 12, 2015)

Brightgolf said:


> Damn... hot water plus cold... does it everytime
> 
> Sent from my SM-T350 using Tapatalk


Yea that's what I was worried about


----------



## Trytochaseme (Feb 12, 2015)

bored so i made these


----------



## Trytochaseme (Feb 12, 2015)

Not much of an update. 

Nothing's happened 









I'm getting coilovers from a local guy the end of February. Will order summer wheels here after tax refund probably. 

Ordering this diffuser in a couple weeks to fix my warped one. Also having a local guy make me a custom quad tip exhaust to go with it 









My Jetta is getting a big overhaul









It won't be done for a very long time so I'm taking a break from it for a short time to put work into the CC. Have some plans to get it ready for summer so I have something to take to shows. 

Made some sweatshirts 









And finally my girls new Passat


----------



## Trytochaseme (Feb 12, 2015)

Well I hit 50k miles









Coilovers are getting ordered here this week
And wheels will be ordered when I get my tax return. Still need to do brakes 

Can't decided if I'm gonna do 19s or 20s 

And got a new license plate


----------



## Trytochaseme (Feb 12, 2015)

Coilovers are in. Ended up with some ricelands. The price was to good to pass up


----------



## Trytochaseme (Feb 12, 2015)

3/4 the way thru getting the coils on. So far everything is good except I had to cut the sway bar endlinks. Don't ask  so I'm ordering adjustable endlinks and prob a bigger sway bar too

And I can't get the stupid passenger side strut out now. Everything else was easy but this one ain't budging

I drove for a day with just the rear coils on and turned all the way up till I could get the fronts on









Picking up rotors on my way home from work to finally get these on


----------



## Trytochaseme (Feb 12, 2015)

All 4 In. Gonna lower the back a little


----------



## Armstern_mk4 (Mar 1, 2012)

Hey! People here normally crap all over inexpensive coilovers. In your opinion how is the ride?


----------



## Brightgolf (Jan 13, 2008)

Mine rode like crap. Bouncey as hell to point where I decided to remove them aftet 5 miles

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Trytochaseme (Feb 12, 2015)

Brightgolf said:


> Mine rode like crap. Bouncey as hell to point where I decided to remove them aftet 5 miles
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk





Armstern_mk4 said:


> Hey! People here normally crap all over inexpensive coilovers. In your opinion how is the ride?


So far I like them. They don't seem bouncy, atleast they are better then the FK streetlines I have on my Jetta. I'll see how they last as I put a good amount of miles on my car. 500 miles a week. Once they blownill prob replace them with bilstiens. I am running the oem struts in the rear not the raceland ones. I'm gonna order some bilstiens for the rear


----------



## Trytochaseme (Feb 12, 2015)




----------



## Trytochaseme (Feb 12, 2015)

17z calipers didn't fit so I'm milling up some adapters tomorrow


----------



## Trytochaseme (Feb 12, 2015)

My sway bar and endlinks came in







and got them both on today. My turbo muffler delete also came in and I'm gonna attempt to get that on tomorrow


----------



## Trytochaseme (Feb 12, 2015)




----------



## Armstern_mk4 (Mar 1, 2012)

Trytochaseme said:


>


Ohhhhh No!!!! That sucks man!


----------



## gammite (Mar 21, 2016)

man. that sux. 

was it a deer?

you are so heated that you didn't even caption the pics.

sorry, dude.


----------



## Trytochaseme (Feb 12, 2015)

Thanks guy. Yup hit a deer a mile from home. Was a mess with insurance but at all sorted now and she's getting fixed and will be back soon!


----------



## Trytochaseme (Feb 12, 2015)

Picked up new wheels


----------



## nolan099 (May 25, 2015)

Trytochaseme said:


> Ordered some stuff from over the pond


Where did you get the wood trim?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## javos (Jun 1, 2012)

I got a little worried there for a second. Thought I lost a 616 CC


----------



## Trytochaseme (Feb 12, 2015)

javos said:


> I got a little worried there for a second. Thought I lost a 616 CC


Me too! Haha it will live on tho


----------



## Trytochaseme (Feb 12, 2015)

nolan099 said:


> Where did you get the wood trim?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I had ordered them on eBay from Europe but changed my mind and canceled the order


----------



## Trytochaseme (Feb 12, 2015)

Insurance told me they were gonna fix my car. Now they just called me to tell me they are thinking about totaling it


----------



## Trytochaseme (Feb 12, 2015)

shes back


----------



## Armstern_mk4 (Mar 1, 2012)

Trytochaseme said:


> shes back


She looks sweet!! Did the insurance end up totaling it? Or did they just fix the damage?


----------



## Spunker (Feb 3, 2014)

11 pages and all you've done is add a steering wheel and some wheels 

Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## Trytochaseme (Feb 12, 2015)

Spunker said:


> 11 pages and all you've done is add a steering wheel and some wheels
> 
> Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


get out of here, this isnt for mk4s mr. spunky


----------



## Spunker (Feb 3, 2014)

Trytochaseme said:


> get out of here, this isnt for mk4s mr. spunky


Hey I can be anywhere I'm still in the market for a new daily 

Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## Trytochaseme (Feb 12, 2015)

Armstern_mk4 said:


> She looks sweet!! Did the insurance end up totaling it? Or did they just fix the damage?


Thanks man! Insurance paid to fix it. The shop didn't do a great job tho so I had to fix some stuff they didn't do


----------



## Trytochaseme (Feb 12, 2015)

I just got a Dress up kit for kit and got a few installed









There's a ton more to go. Getting rid of the red and going purple. Got a BSH intake and a downpipe also to go on this week. 

Only running three wheels right now as one needs a new tire. Gotta get it fixed before euro district. Also just ordered 345mm rotors for the brembos


----------



## Trytochaseme (Feb 12, 2015)

Turbo blew up. Long story but it's from the accident and the shop not fixing a broken chra clamp. 

Trying to get insurance to pay for it. Gonna get a used ko3 for now and start building up a kit for a gt3071. 

Also bags will be here next week. 

Rotors came in for the brakes









Working on getting started on the wire tuck. Battery and coolant ball going first


----------



## Trytochaseme (Feb 12, 2015)

I got her all back together


----------



## icrashcars (Jan 24, 2005)

Wire tuck?!? 

Aren't you tired of ****ing up good VWs and sending them to the scrapyard, yet?

It's beyond your skillset.


----------



## Trytochaseme (Feb 12, 2015)

icrashcars said:


> Wire tuck?!?
> 
> Aren't you tired of ****ing up good VWs and sending them to the scrapyard, yet?
> 
> It's beyond your skillset.


Lol k


----------



## Trytochaseme (Feb 12, 2015)

Bags are on. Waiting for rear struts to come in so I can tuck rim in the back


----------



## Trytochaseme (Feb 12, 2015)




----------



## Spunker (Feb 3, 2014)

That looks like garbage 😷

Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## Trytochaseme (Feb 12, 2015)

Spunker said:


> That looks like garbage
> 
> Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


True. Mabye I'll just burn out


----------



## Spunker (Feb 3, 2014)

Trytochaseme said:


> True. Mabye I'll just burn out


No balls lol

Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## Trytochaseme (Feb 12, 2015)

Have a CTS Catch can and a BSH DV relocate kit on their way. Did some interior stuff. I'll get pics later. 

Trunk setup is in progress also. No pics till it's done though lol. 

Bagged this MK6 last week


----------



## Trytochaseme (Feb 12, 2015)

Still waiting on parts but here's a pic of the driver side tuck in progress


----------



## Trytochaseme (Feb 12, 2015)

My DV crapped the bed so I'm waiting on my new one to come in


----------



## Brightgolf (Jan 13, 2008)

Jesus... 

Sent from my SM-T350 using Tapatalk


----------



## Trytochaseme (Feb 12, 2015)

Brightgolf said:


> Jesus...
> 
> Sent from my SM-T350 using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunker (Feb 3, 2014)

Looks good man just gotta clean up that bay with a good wash 

Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## Marek. (Nov 29, 2012)

Why are you making me regret selling those bags? Looks awesome man!:beer::beer::thumbup:


----------



## Trytochaseme (Feb 12, 2015)

Marek. said:


> Why are you making me regret selling those bags? Looks awesome man!:beer::beer::thumbup:


Thanks haha don't miss them too much. Both fronts leak so I replaced one and have to replace the other


----------



## Trytochaseme (Feb 12, 2015)

Haven't updated this in awhile. Did a good amount of body work in the bay but long ways to go still 









Also been collecting alot of parts


----------



## Brightgolf (Jan 13, 2008)

4mo rear end and some random turbo? What are you collecting? Scrap?

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunker (Feb 3, 2014)

I can powder coat those calipers properly for u 

Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## Trytochaseme (Feb 12, 2015)

Stancey wheels sold








Bags sold









Getting ready to start doing track days


----------



## Spunker (Feb 3, 2014)

I do not approve of these changes 

Sent from my SM-G530P using Tapatalk


----------



## Trytochaseme (Feb 12, 2015)

Spunker said:


> I do not approve of these changes
> 
> Sent from my SM-G530P using Tapatalk


Good


----------



## Spunker (Feb 3, 2014)

Trytochaseme said:


> Good


Did u get a new daily?

Sent from my SM-G530P using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 11, 2014)

Another 4Motion swap in progress ehh. I can get down with this.
What's your plan for software/coding?


----------



## Trytochaseme (Feb 12, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Another 4Motion swap in progress ehh. I can get down with this.
> What's your plan for software/coding?


No idea yet haha. Right now getting the big turbo and some other stuff done is my goal. I'm not planning on starting the awd swap till atleast next winter. I had read thru your thread a few times and my plan was to contact you guys as I got closer to the swap to figure out coding. Just slowly piecing all the parts together right now as I find good deals. I got the rear diff with haldex controller for only $100 with only 20k miles on it. It's from a Tiguan


----------



## Brightgolf (Jan 13, 2008)

Whatcha gonna be tracking. Dont keep us all in suspense! Coilover and big brakes... you get that turbo on?

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Trytochaseme (Feb 12, 2015)

Brightgolf said:


> Whatcha gonna be tracking. Dont keep us all in suspense! Coilover and big brakes... you get that turbo on?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Me and my fiancé bought a house this summer and now I'm only about 10min from a local track and I'm only 40min from gingerman raceway which is where gridlife is held. I've been kinda getting sick of the whole stance life for awhile and have been wanting to start doing track days so that was kinda a push. Also have a friend who just picked up a 135i m sport and wants to start tracking so we are both getting our cars ready this winter to have some fun. 

I've had that turbo laying around for quite awhile. My plan has been to just buy a gt3071r but I might just rebuild that turbo. It's a genuine garret and has a 60mm inducer and 80exducer. A little bigger. I want something that doesn't take awhile to spool. Just looking for around 400whp right now. 

Brakes I keep running into issue on. 17z do not bolt up like on the mk6 atleast they aren't for me. I just got back from picking up a set of rear Touareg 4 piston calipers to get mounted out back also. I'm a machinist by trade so I'm machining a set of brackets for them. 

I sold the bags and picked up some BC racing coilovers. They are suppose to come on today, also got a set of Rotiform KPS 18x9.5" square. Ordered some 255/40 potenza re760r. 

Might throw a set of sparcos in that I have laying around. Turbo build will happen during winter, my buddy with the 135 is an amazing welder and said he'd weld me a tubular manifold if i machine the flanges. I have a cast log manifold already but I might take him up on it. 

Long rant over, I'll try to keep this more updated as I go along


----------



## Trytochaseme (Feb 12, 2015)

Spunker said:


> Did u get a new daily?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G530P using Tapatalk


I got that mk4 but I started parting it out yesterday  picking up a 4 runner soon instead


----------



## Brightgolf (Jan 13, 2008)

If the cc has the alloy spindles the 17z wont fit. Grab a gtx2871r if you want a fast low end spool. My gt3071r spools up pretty quick. 

BCs are good coilovers. Youll love em. And what sparcos you got?

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 11, 2014)

Trytochaseme said:


> No idea yet haha. Right now getting the big turbo and some other stuff done is my goal. I'm not planning on starting the awd swap till atleast next winter. I had read thru your thread a few times and my plan was to contact you guys as I got closer to the swap to figure out coding. Just slowly piecing all the parts together right now as I find good deals. I got the rear diff with haldex controller for only $100 with only 20k miles on it. It's from a Tiguan


I have to applaud you for thinking this through a bit.
I say this because I get tons of PMs and e-mails from people that think this is just a one and done swap (though I am partially to blame for making it look like it's just a bolt-on affair).
Whenever I get to talking them about coding, many of them get pissed at me because they have to bring their car in because it's not as simple as going into VCDS and coding a single module.
Trust me, I wish it was as simple as that, but there are many different possible combinations of modules, each with their own coding.
Then there's the whole having to have access to a specialty computer to code the ECU to state that it's AWD (unless you're ok with a constant CEL that is).

Let me know your impressions of the BC Racing coilovers. I've driven a few Mk5 and Mk6 GTIs and Golf Rs with them and was fairly impressed with them for their price.

Loving the build so far! :beer:


----------



## Spunker (Feb 3, 2014)

Haha speaking of touareg brakes i went to the junkyard the other day to pull the brakes for the jetta, it hadnt been there 2 hours before me and they were alreasy gone

Sent from my SM-G530P using Tapatalk


----------



## Trytochaseme (Feb 12, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> I have to applaud you for thinking this through a bit.
> I say this because I get tons of PMs and e-mails from people that think this is just a one and done swap (though I am partially to blame for making it look like it's just a bolt-on affair).
> Whenever I get to talking them about coding, many of them get pissed at me because they have to bring their car in because it's not as simple as going into VCDS and coding a single module.
> Trust me, I wish it was as simple as that, but there are many different possible combinations of modules, each with their own coding.
> ...


Thanks! I've learned my lesson before so now I try to think things through before jumping in 

Also I'm putting the 17z up for sale and prob gonna pick up ttrs calipers instead.


----------



## Trytochaseme (Feb 12, 2015)

Brightgolf said:


> If the cc has the alloy spindles the 17z wont fit. Grab a gtx2871r if you want a fast low end spool. My gt3071r spools up pretty quick.
> 
> BCs are good coilovers. Youll love em. And what sparcos you got?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


I originally thought about a 2871 but I heard they have a high torque curve which requires rods. For now I'm trying to just get the car going with big turbo. I'm doing valve springs to keep from having valve float but I wasn't gonna do rods yet. 

They are sparco speed buckets


----------



## Brightgolf (Jan 13, 2008)

Ahhh nice seats. I did rods when i did f23 because of torque curve. Howre you planning on doing the valve springs? With head on or off the car? 

Sent from my SM-T350 using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 11, 2014)

Trytochaseme said:


> Thanks! I've learned my lesson before so now I try to think things through before jumping in
> 
> Also I'm putting the 17z up for sale and prob gonna pick up ttrs calipers instead.


If you're planning on hitting the track, you're a lot better off getting the TTRS calipers, so that worked out well for you.
I have to stress to customers that have the 17z/18z setup that they are not good for track use.
They are better than stock, yes, but they have horrible pedal travel and do not offer enough clamping force for their size.
The stopping distance is noticeably longer with the 17z/18z over the TTRS calipers.

If you don't want to waste money on the horrible factory TTRS brake rotors, we have these adaptor kits in stock that will let you run 340/345mm 4Motion rotors.

VAGBremtechnic Audi 8J TTRS Brake Caliper Adaptor Kit


----------



## Trytochaseme (Feb 12, 2015)

I've heard of issues with the 17z so I was gonna go with a tts master cylinder. No matter what I'll prob still do that. I might try to fit the Touareg rear 4 pistons up front


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 11, 2014)

Trytochaseme said:


> I've heard of issues with the 17z so I was gonna go with a tts master cylinder. No matter what I'll prob still do that. I might try to fit the Touareg rear 4 pistons up front


Unfortunately this only helps a tiny little bit. You are still only able to access about 75-80% of the the volume of those brakes with the upgraded master cylinder.
The Touareg/Cayenne master cylinder is huge in comparison to the TTS/TTRS version.


----------



## Trytochaseme (Feb 12, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Unfortunately this only helps a tiny little bit. You are still only able to access about 75-80% of the the volume of those brakes with the upgraded master cylinder.
> The Touareg/Cayenne master cylinder is huge in comparison to the TTS/TTRS version.


Thanks for all the help. I almost picked up a Touareg mc this morning actually haha. 

The other option I'm looking at is a fully custom 4 piston setup from Cieka with floating rotors


----------



## Trytochaseme (Feb 12, 2015)

Got some goodies today


















They are so much lighter then my older wheels plus they look great 

I have a good amount of poke out back which I guess I messed my math up on because I thought I wouldn't have any 
So I guess we will see how some meaty tires fit 

Just got the front coils in 









So happy to have my hotchkis swaybar hooked back up again 
Time to get the matching rear one


----------



## Trytochaseme (Feb 12, 2015)

Sold the Touareg brembos and just ordered these. Pretty happy only $350 shipped 









Also very happy to have the sway bar hooked back up. My whiteline endlinks are too long and are hitting the control arm so I'm going to have to either machine them down myself or just contact them and get shorter ones. 

Also test fit the wheels and super stoked. They have about an inch of poke tho in the back which I was expecting. So I gotta figure out how I'm gonna manage that. I guess my calculations before I ordered them was off 










I'm gonna weight them because I'm curious. I'm guessing a little over 20lbs

Getting tires mounted for the rear tomorrow and hopefully the front tires come in this week and can get mounted also


----------



## Trytochaseme (Feb 12, 2015)

Had some pretty spirited driving on back roads last night. Car feels so much better. Haven’t adjusted the coils at all. Waiting till I get my new wheels on with stickier tires. Right now I’m on some almost bald all seasons. Also really wanna get a bucket seat in. I’m a small guy and the stock seats weren’t holding me at all. 

I just got these off eBay for $30 brand new. I don’t think they are gonna work with my setup but they were only $30. Worst case I’ll put them on here for $50 and make $20 









Gonna pick up a rear 4mo subframe and get it all setup with poly bushings, deadest kit, and prob do camber and toe arms well I’m at it. I wanna get that in because I want to get a rear sway bar but I’m gonna do a 4 mo sway bar so I don’t have to swap it out during the awd swap down the road. Rather buy 1 swaybbar then 2


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 11, 2014)

Trytochaseme said:


> Had some pretty spirited driving on back roads last night. Car feels so much better. Haven’t adjusted the coils at all. Waiting till I get my new wheels on with stickier tires. Right now I’m on some almost bald all seasons. Also really wanna get a bucket seat in. I’m a small guy and the stock seats weren’t holding me at all.
> 
> I just got these off eBay for $30 brand new. I don’t think they are gonna work with my setup but they were only $30. Worst case I’ll put them on here for $50 and make $20
> 
> ...


Lemme know when you want to get the bushings. We usually have the SuperPro master bushing kits in stock and ready to ship. And I always take care of my CC peeps. :beer:


----------



## Trytochaseme (Feb 12, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Lemme know when you want to get the bushings. We usually have the SuperPro master bushing kits in stock and ready to ship. :beer:


Sweet hopefully soon! Just trying to source the subframe then I’ll start piecing it together. Would the awd subframe require the awd gas tank also? It would prob be easiest to swap out the tanks well I already have the car on the lift and the whole rear ended apart


----------



## Trytochaseme (Feb 12, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Lemme know when you want to get the bushings. We usually have the SuperPro master bushing kits in stock and ready to ship. :beer:


Sweet hopefully soon! Just trying to source the subframe then I’ll start piecing it together. Would the awd subframe require the awd gas tank also? It would prob be easiest to swap out the tanks well I already have the car on the lift and the whole rear ended apart


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 11, 2014)

Trytochaseme said:


> Sweet hopefully soon! Just trying to source the subframe then I’ll start piecing it together. Would the awd subframe require the awd gas tank also? It would prob be easiest to swap out the tanks well I already have the car on the lift and the whole rear ended apart


I can't 100% confirm whether you'll need to install the AWD fuel tank to use the AWD rear subframe. I'll verify for you the next time I put my car on the lift. It's kinda hard to say, even from looking at my own pics.





































I will have the Tiguan rear subframe on my car available by around winter if you don't have one by then. 
I'm going to swap in my new aluminum rear subframe when I install my new suspension.


----------



## Trytochaseme (Feb 12, 2015)

I will have the Tiguan rear subframe on my car available by around winter if you don't have one by then. 
I'm going to swap in my new aluminum rear subframe when I install my new suspension.[/QUOTE]


Hmm I’ll try to just find a tank. Might as well do it well it’s all apart. You have me intrigued with aluminum subframe. Is it aftermarket or off something else?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 11, 2014)

Trytochaseme said:


> Hmm I’ll try to just find a tank. Might as well do it well it’s all apart. You have me intrigued with aluminum subframe. Is it aftermarket or off something else?


They came on '06 and '07 Passat 3.6L 4motion cars.


----------



## Trytochaseme (Feb 12, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> They came on '06 and '07 Passat 3.6L 4motion cars.


Ah gotcha. I am trying to save weight no matter what but Im okay with some extra weight in the back. I forgot where I put it but I did the math with the awd swap and the balance is down to like 56/44 or something. A little extra weight in the back won’t be bad to balance it out a little more. 

You don’t by chance know the weight differences between the aluminum and steel do you?

These just came in also 
Idk why but I was not expecting them to be this big lol


----------



## Trytochaseme (Feb 12, 2015)

Playing around with the weight distribution. From what I found online the weight of the cc is 3350lbs with a 59/41 split. 

Now I haven’t gotten my car on corner scales so this could all be wrong but going off those numbers it would give 1,975 over the front and 1,375 over the rear. 

Adding about 140lbs for the awd swap would make the rear 1,513 bringing the distribution down to 56.7/43.3. If we removed some stuff front the interior like the stock seats let’s say we save 100lbs over the front. That brings the front down to 1,857 with a total weight of 3,390 giving us a distribution of about 55% front and 45% rear. I’d say that’s pretty good and you could definately keep going to get it down to 50/50 if you wanna go that far. Again these are all numbers I’ve found online and I won’t know how accurate it is till I actually can get my car on some corner scales.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 11, 2014)

Trytochaseme said:


> Playing around with the weight distribution. From what I found online the weight of the cc is 3350lbs with a 59/41 split.
> 
> Now I haven’t gotten my car on corner scales so this could all be wrong but going off those numbers it would give 1,975 over the front and 1,375 over the rear.
> 
> Adding about 140lbs for the awd swap would make the rear 1,513 bringing the distribution down to 56.7/43.3. If we removed some stuff front the interior like the stock seats let’s say we save 100lbs over the front. That brings the front down to 1,857 with a total weight of 3,390 giving us a distribution of about 55% front and 45% rear. I’d say that’s pretty good and you could definately keep going to get it down to 50/50 if you wanna go that far. Again these are all numbers I’ve found online and I won’t know how accurate it is till I actually can get my car on some corner scales.


I weighed mine in at 3,197 with about 1/4 of a tank of gas when I was FWD, so 3,350 wouldn't be too hard to believe depending on options. DSG cars (especially earlier DSG units) are heavier than the manual trans cars.
The sunroof also adds a significant amount of unmanaged weight as well. The sunroof cuts down the handling of these cars a little bit, though the cars do already have a very rigid chassis at 32,400 NM per degree of torsional rigidity.
That number is based on a B6 Passat, so our rigidity rating should actually be slightly higher due to the lower roofline that the CC has vs the Passat.
For reference, a Mk5/Mk6 GTI has a torsional rigidity rating of 25,000 NM per degree, and a 997 Porsche 911 is 33,000 NM per degree (yes our cars are that stiff).

The AWD swap adds approximately 216 LBS per all of the parts that I weighed. You are increasing the weight up front by almost 40 lbs just from the transfer case that bolts to the transmission. 
The weight will be slightly lower if you use a factory open differential as opposed to the Peloquins high torque LSD that I installed.

Unfortunately I haven't had a chance to weigh the aluminum subframe since it's still on my parts car.


----------



## Spunker (Feb 3, 2014)

Is there any cutting or fab work that goes into this awd swap? 

Sent from my N9560 using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 11, 2014)

Spunker said:


> Is there any cutting or fab work that goes into this awd swap?
> 
> Sent from my N9560 using Tapatalk


Not really, other than the hole you have to cut under the rear seat on the driver side for the second fuel sender.
All of the bolt holes are already there on the Passat/CC chassis; it was designed to be a very modular chassis to facilitate easier construction between model variants.
You will have to wire in a new harness for the Haldex controller/pump, but it's only like 6 wires.
Also, you will need to either source a complete 6 speed AWD transmission from a Golf R or Mk2 Audi TT, or you can convert certain FWD transmissions to AWD with a transfer case and an AWD differential.

That being said, the coding cannot be done by most normal individuals with VAG-Com. For instance, you cannot simply change the ECU to report as being AWD within VAG-Com.
And if you have DSG, good luck. There is significantly more coding involved with that swap.

You can go through my build thread if you're interested in seeing several of the steps involved. I also have a fairly complete parts list in there as well (though I do need to get around to updating it a bit more).


----------



## Spunker (Feb 3, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Not really, other than the hole you have to cut under the rear seat on the driver side for the second fuel sender.
> All of the bolt holes are already there on the Passat/CC chassis; it was designed to be a very modular chassis to facilitate easier construction between model variants.
> You will have to wire in a new harness for the Haldex controller/pump, but it's only like 6 wires.
> Also, you will need to either source a complete 6 speed AWD transmission from a Golf R or Mk2 Audi TT, or you can convert certain FWD transmissions to AWD with a transfer case and an AWD differential.
> ...


Thanks for the insight, I have a b5.5 so really I'm just curious but its great info. However if we ever get a Passat B8 wagon that might all change lol 

Sent from my N9560 using Tapatalk


----------



## Trytochaseme (Feb 12, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> The sunroof also adds a significant amount of unmanaged weight as well. The sunroof cuts down the handling of these cars a little bit, though the cars do already have a very rigid chassis at 32,400 NM per degree of torsional rigidity.
> That number is based on a B6 Passat, so our rigidity rating should actually be slightly higher due to the lower roofline that the CC has vs the Passat.
> For reference, a Mk5/Mk6 GTI has a torsional rigidity rating of 25,000 NM per degree, and a 997 Porsche 911 is 33,000 NM per degree (yes our cars are that stiff).


That’s crazy, I’m happy you shared that. People keep telling me cc is a horrible track car but I really don’t see why. Low drag coefficient, Very torsionally rigid, really not that hard to make decent power. It isn’t a feather but it’s not that far north of 3000lbs and there’s definitely lot of cars that weigh more.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 11, 2014)

Trytochaseme said:


> That’s crazy, I’m happy you shared that. People keep telling me cc is a horrible track car but I really don’t see why. Low drag coefficient, Very torsionally rigid, really not that hard to make decent power. It isn’t a feather but it’s not that far north of 3000lbs and there’s definitely lot of cars that weigh more.


There are so many people that come into the shop and say the phrase, "but you know, it's a CC, it's not like it's a GTI/Golf R/GLI..."
And I hear that from both CC owners and owners of other VW models.
If you were talking about right off of the dealer lot, then yes, the GTI/Golf R/GLI are going to handle better and be quicker. 
But if you're on this forum, chances are you are into modding your car, which throws that argument out of the window.
After about a 10 minute conversation with me, their world is flipped upside down. There is so much more that goes into a great handling car than just what the badge is.
The GTI, Golf R, and GLI are marketed as the performance variants, and the CC as an upper-scale sedan (yes I know it's supposed to be a coupe), so most people are going to see them that way.
But, most people don't evaluate things beyond a simple thought, and hence the CC is going to continue to be looked at as a big, heavy sedan unfortunately.
I just happen to have a hatred for mis-information being spread. So tell your friends the truth about these cars, they really are great handling machines.
They just need a little help to get there. :beer:


----------



## Trytochaseme (Feb 12, 2015)

Small change of plans. Well not really change of plans just change of order. 

I want this car to be rock solid. I want it to be able to handle anything I can really throw at it and not worry about breaking something or blowing the engine up. 

I’ve decided I’m gonna push the turbo build back a little bit. Now I still wanna get big turbo done by next summer but I’m gonna focus on supporting mods first. 
Right now I’m gathering suspension parts. Just picked up some tubular rear control arms and I’m picking up a subframe next week locally. I’m also gonna pick up some adjustable camber arms and toe arms along with replacing every bushing on the rear end. Basically if I can replace a part I’m gonna do it. I’ll assembly the only rear end then just swap them over. 

After I get that done along with the brakes front and rear i wanna focus on cooling and oil. I’m gonna do a mishimoto radiator and some aftermarket fans. I’ve never had a issue over heating but with track days and a bigger turbo I wanna try to fix that problem without it coming up. I’m gonna do some more research but I’ve also been looking at the APR oil starvation kit. I wanna talk to people who track there TSI and see if this is really an issue but if so that’s another thing I would like to fix before it an become a problem. Oil cooler and Intercooler would ofcourse also be done. New motor mounts are high on the list, my tranny mount is worn and my engine mount is cracked so those will probably be replace with a set of vibra technic mounts. 

Once all that is done I will proceed with the turbo portion. Originally I said I wasn’t gonna do rods yet but I’ve decided that’s stupid. Do it right the first time then I don’t have to do it again. 

I’m also on the search for a new tune. The local guy who tuned mine has my left me happy. My car should pull a lot harder and he’s not responding to my messages. I really wanted to go with maestro but I don’t think they support my box code. I don’t wanna go with apr or unitronic as I don’t want to pay $650 for a stage 2 tune then have to pay someone to retune it when I do the turbo build. I’m open to suggestions on what you all think. 

If worst case I don’t get around the turbo build sooner I’m not that worried. I feel better tracking a car with everything else done to it on stock turbo then just having a big turbo bolted on with nothing else.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 11, 2014)

Trytochaseme said:


> Small change of plans. Well not really change of plans just change of order.
> 
> I want this car to be rock solid. I want it to be able to handle anything I can really throw at it and not worry about breaking something or blowing the engine up.
> 
> ...


Unfortunately Mishimoto only makes a radiator for the FSI 2.0T engines. CSF Racing is also in the same boat as this. 
I've included a handy image comparison below to show why the FSI radiator won't work without significant re-configuring of your factory hoses:










The only aftermarket radiator that I know of that will work on our cars is the *TyrolSport 2.0T aluminum radiator*. 
Yes, it shows a picture of the FSI version, but this is because they will build the radiator to fit either FSI or TSI.
In the second picture you can see the TSI configuration:





We've installed these radiators and they work great! No leaks, and a decent drop in temps as well.
It's also worth noting that you cannot install an aftermarket radiator into a TSI engine with the CBFA engine code. This is due to an extra emissions sensor built into that radiator.

As to the APR Oil Protection System, unfortunately that has been discontinued as well. 
We actually sold the last unit in the country to a customer of ours with a custom Lotus Exige 2.0T TSI swap that we involved with.

It's not too horrible to build an oil sump system for the TSI however. There's a gentleman on the GolfMk6 forums that has a very useful thread about using an Accusump system:

Accusump Install/Discussion

IIRC, there is some information in that thread about setting up an oil cooler along with the Accusump.

The Vibratechnic mounts are awesome for track use!

I also upgraded just the rods in my engine (and the valve-springs/retainers) when I re-built my engine. 
Replacing the pistons isn't really necessary unless you are going to be making absurd amounts of power (over 500 WHP).
The factory pistons are designed well and work just fine in the 400-500 WHP range.

As to which tune to go with, it really is going to depend on what turbo you choose.
The Loba and TTE turbos are starting to get more support from aftermarket tuners if you are looking to go the hybrid turbo route.
The EFR and GTX turbos would be my choice for going with a large frame turbo, and there are a number of tunes available for these as well.
I'd recommend going with United Motorsport, as they have a number of tunes for aftermarket turbo setups.


----------



## Trytochaseme (Feb 12, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Unfortunately Mishimoto only makes a radiator for the FSI 2.0T engines. CSF Racing is also in the same boat as this.
> I've included a handy image comparison below to show why the FSI radiator won't work without significant re-configuring of your factory hoses:
> 
> 
> ...


I had found some eBay “mishimoto” that we’re for for mk6 but now I can’t seem to find them. Usually I’m all for spend the extra money and get the name brand but for a $1000 less the eBay ones seem pretty inticing and I’ve heard good things about them surprisingly. 

This lotus sounds pretty awesome!

I was just looking at it on APRs website that sucks they discontinued it. I hadn’t done much research yet but o figured I could probably put one together for less. I gave that link a brief glance and I’m definitely gonna go back and read the full thing. Thanks for sharing that I’m more for putting together my own that I can configure my self. 

Everyone keeps saying how amazing the vibratechnics mounts are so I’m excited to try them for myself. 

My plan is rods, valves and springs and then apr hardware around. Nothing crazy. I’m only looking for 400whp which shouldn’t been hard to achieve. I’ve been debating a 3071r or a 2871r. Originally my plan was a 30 so I wouldn’t have to do rods but I would like to have the quicker spool of little smaller turbo. I’ll take a look at the loba and TTE turbos. 

I’d much rather have a usable lower power range then a massive number with lots of lag. 

For tuning I really wanted Eurodyne so I can adjust the tune myself as I make changes. I did also message about the JB4 tuner for our cars to see if that would work. I was on UM’s website this morning and if maestro and jb4 don’t work out I’ll most likely go with UM. I mean I could always go with AEM infinity but that’s soooooo much work and I really don’t wanna do that


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 11, 2014)

Trytochaseme said:


> I had found some eBay “mishimoto” that we’re for for mk6 but now I can’t seem to find them. Usually I’m all for spend the extra money and get the name brand but for a $1000 less the eBay ones seem pretty inticing and I’ve heard good things about them surprisingly.
> 
> This lotus sounds pretty awesome!
> 
> ...


We're a Mishimoto retailer and unfortunately the TSI engine isn't listed in their applications list. 
You can also *check their website*, which only lists the FSI as being supported sadly.
Trust me, if there was a cheaper solution available, I would already have it on my car and you'd hear me singing it's praises.

Yeah, we have a few track customers with the Vibra Technic mounts and they love them. Unfortunately they aren't very good on the street, with significantly more NVH than most poly mounts.

If you want a lot of low-down torque with minimal lag, it sounds like you might like the Loba or TTE turbos. They make lots of torque down low in the RPM range like a K04, but have much more top-end power.

Sadly Eurodyne doesn't support our cars. I reached out to them to see about getting their Maestro suite for my car, but sadly they responded that they don't support the CC ECU box code.
I hear you on wanting the extra adjust-ability. Right now I'm between having United Motorsport tune my car or tuning it myself using WIN-OLS, but the latter is going to take a lot of time I don't really have right now.
Tuning via WIN-OLS gives you complete control over everything in your ECU, but there is no safety net and you are basically starting from scratch. At least with Eurodyne Maestro you can get base tunes to work with.


----------



## Trytochaseme (Feb 12, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> We're a Mishimoto retailer and unfortunately the TSI engine isn't listed in their applications list.
> You can also *check their website*, which only lists the FSI as being supported sadly.
> Trust me, if there was a cheaper solution available, I would already have it on my car and you'd hear me singing it's praises.
> 
> ...


Hmm mabye I’ll pull the front bumper and see how big of a radiator I could fit in there. With how long the nose is I might be able to fit a bigger one in there and tilt it a little bit. Brackets for that would be cake. 

With my shop I run on the side I now am able to sell Garret turbos so I’m either gonna go with a 28 series or a 30 series. I’ll see.

I heard back from burger on the jb4 and they told me they don’t support the gen 2 ea888 in the cc. So I responded and said I was pretty positive it’s a gen 1 motor. I have yet to hear back now haha

Do you know how much of a difference there is between the street and competition mounts by vibratechnics. 

Read all 14 pages of that thread on the accusump and did lots of searching online today and I have my parts list ready and will start ordering stuff soon. A few months ago I was driving late night thru some twisty roads and I took a corner pretty hard and got a low oil pressure light. Ever since I’ve been prettt nervous. 

I also ripped out the trunk lining today for some measurements and to plan out some ideas I have. I work in a machine shop at a automation company. We design and build robotic assembly lines mostly for auto manufacturers. Being surrounded by all the tooling and machinery I have quite a bit of parts I wanna machine for my car. I also have my own Bridgeport and a couple welders. Anyways I have some ideas for parts, I’m gonna keep them under wraps for now because they are, how do I say, ridiculous. Definitely not parts I need but I really enjoy designing and making things from scratch so we will see how it goes. 










I didn’t realize how much space is in the pockets. Took measurements to make a battery box to locate my battery to the sides there. It’s currently in the spare tire well but that’s gonna get cut up when I start making the rear diffuser. 









Hopefully I’ll actually start making progress here soon instead of just typing. This cold weather isn’t exactly motivating. We got the first bit of snow today


----------



## Brightgolf (Jan 13, 2008)

Dont bother with radiator... 5 people i know with track cars we all use oe radiator. I bought the mishimoto and it doesnt even bolt up to oe location intercoolers either. 

All those chassis mods?? No sense is getting any of that unless you are going full racecar and stripping it down. Built motor, cage etc etc

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Trytochaseme (Feb 12, 2015)

Brightgolf said:


> Dont bother with radiator... 5 people i know with track cars we all use oe radiator. I bought the mishimoto and it doesnt even bolt up to oe location intercoolers either.
> 
> All those chassis mods?? No sense is getting any of that unless you are going full racecar and stripping it down. Built motor, cage etc etc
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


No over heating issues? 
I’m perfectly fine with leaving the stock one then. Keeps it simpler. 

No mot doing any chassis mod right now. Few years down the road my plan is to hopefully have it gutted and caged. Nothing soon. Just need measurements for a few brackets and such. I also wanted to play around with a few ideas on cad for fun


----------



## Brightgolf (Jan 13, 2008)

You said you were getting tubular arms and subframe. I got alloy arms from a passat which you have prolly since cc. You also already have alloy spindles so you are set. Get an anti lift kit for the control arms and some blackforest mounts.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 11, 2014)

Brightgolf said:


> Dont bother with radiator... 5 people i know with track cars we all use oe radiator. I bought the mishimoto and it doesnt even bolt up to oe location intercoolers either.
> 
> All those chassis mods?? No sense is getting any of that unless you are going full racecar and stripping it down. Built motor, cage etc etc
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


This is a good point. It really depends on if you're using the car to take to a trackday or actually competing with the car.
For most track days where you'll be on track for 20 minutes or less, I completely agree, an aftermarket radiator is overkill.
If you're competing with the car or driving for extended periods of time (aka endurance racing), then I would look into an aftermarket radiator.
I've never run into cooling issues with my stock radiator, even on some very hot days. 
But, I also haven't put my car into a situation where it's on track for more than 20 mins or so.


----------



## Trytochaseme (Feb 12, 2015)

Brightgolf said:


> You said you were getting tubular arms and subframe. I got alloy arms from a passat which you have prolly since cc. You also already have alloy spindles so you are set. Get an anti lift kit for the control arms and some blackforest mounts.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Ah sorry the subframe I’m getting is the rear k frame for the awd swap. I did get a set of tubular rear arms but it’s only because they were a really good deal


----------



## Trytochaseme (Feb 12, 2015)

a couple weeks ago it was -11 and my catch can was full and completely froze. i cleared it all out and the car was fine for 2 days. then the car started smoking like crazy and running really rough. catch can was fine but it was 3 days before my wedding so i towed it to my buddies shop for him to look at well i was on my honeymoon. in let the car idle for 15 min and it burned 2 quarts of oil. i was worried worst case i blew piston rings. but that would also mean i have a good reason to build my motor now. just heard back from my buddy and compression is good. looks like my turbo blew seals. might just go ko4 for now but im looking at other options too.


----------



## Brightgolf (Jan 13, 2008)

So whatd you end up doing for a turbo

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Trytochaseme (Feb 12, 2015)

long time no update. car has been sitting at my buddies shop since december. it wont start and i havent had time to try to figure out whats wrong. keep going back and forth on keeping it or selling it. still dont know, all i know is i need to get the stupid thing running haha. i put up a bunch of myparts for sale and have people interested but cant bring myself to start pulling them off the car. Also turbo is fine, motor is fine. theres no power going to the starter now. car use to star up and ran really rough from a bad vac leak. i went back to fix it a couple weeks later and it wouldnt start. when i first bought the car i had no credit and no one to cosign so they put a remote tracker in the steering column that could cut the power to the starter if i fell back on payments. i called them and they said it looks fine but its not getting a full 12 volts but something around 11 so it might be malfunctioning. i put a brand new battery in and still nothing. gonna go back and rip it out and see if it starts then. Im also getting a error for something in the steering column so thats another sign pointing to the remote kill switch being the problem. hopefully i get this thing back going. i really miss it. Ive been driving a 4runner and i like it but i miss have a fast little daily


----------



## Trytochaseme (Feb 12, 2015)

slight update, went over to my buddies shop tuesday night. Starter is getting power and trying to turn the motor but the motor isnt wanting to move. We think timing chain tensioner went. he was heading out and i didnt have tools to try to turn motor by hand. hes gonna check it out today and see for sure


----------



## Brightgolf (Jan 13, 2008)

If it was tensionor it would turn super fast. Not not at all

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Trytochaseme (Feb 12, 2015)

Brightgolf said:


> If it was tensionor it would turn super fast. Not not at all
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


yup i wasn't thinking straight. my buddy is gonna pull the motor and see what exactly went wrong. it was running with good compression just had a little rough idle but drove fine when he first had it after the catch can unthawed. he had some kid working on it and i wasn't to fond of things he was doing plus from how he was talking it sounded like he was doing pulls in my car. anyways my buddy has a bottom end from a 2013 he said he would give me if it will fit. so i guess next on the list is finding out what went wrong in the bottom end.


----------



## Trytochaseme (Feb 12, 2015)

my buddy may have sourced me a complete motor for a good price. but if we end up going the route of just a new bottom end ill probably do IE rods and ARP head studs. Plans for the car for now are nothing major. gonna clean up some sketchy work i did previously on it. I had sold my rotiforms and TTRS calipers so new wheels and new front brakes are first on the list. Im thinking formula GT's from fifteen52. Not sure on calipers yet. I also want to replace the synapse dv with an oem one but keep the relocation kit. first on the list is to get the car back and running lol


----------



## Trytochaseme (Feb 12, 2015)

Ordered a all metal water pump from NGP for the new motor, also picked up a newsouth boost guage and column pod holder. 

i had sold my gti wheel beginning of this year when i was thinking about selling the car, just got a good deal on a 991 wheel. this style but all black with brushed buttons, might have it redone in alcantara. Need to order an airbag for it next, also need to try to find a wire diregram for the buttons to get the hooked up along with the airbag










also ordered an alcantara diamond stitched shift boot like this one but with blue stitching. im getting rid of all the purple accents and going with blue.










also looking at ordering this duckbill but ill prob wait till i actually have the car back and running. wasnt gonna order anything cosmetic parts till i had it back but i got a little ahead of myself this week lol


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 11, 2014)

Trytochaseme said:


> Ordered a all metal water pump from NGP for the new motor, also picked up a newsouth boost guage and column pod holder.


:wave:

Thanks for the order!

FYI, the pics you posted aren't showing up for me?

I'm also really interested in seeing that Porsche steering wheel installed. :beer:


----------



## Trytochaseme (Feb 12, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> :wave:
> 
> Thanks for the order!
> 
> ...


Oops fixed now!

I’ll post pics when i get it in. I’ll Throw it in to see how it fits but i still gotta order an airbag. 

I was just going thru your build thread earlier today to get a few part numbers lol. 










I just picked up my rear haldex from my dads cuz he complained about it sitting there forever. Found a awd cc fuel tank for really cheap at a scrapyard not too far away. Hopefully can go get that soon, should also be ordering a passat aluminum rear subframe in the next week or too. Don’t plan on doing the awd swap anytime soon but just getting parts as i find deals. If i can get all the rear end stuff I’d like to get that installed this winter and then i can sort out everything else next year.


----------



## Trytochaseme (Feb 12, 2015)

Speaking of which this just showed up









Very very nice quality, highly recommend!


----------



## Trytochaseme (Feb 12, 2015)

NGP has great customer service. They contacted me this morning to tell me they are having issues with the graf water pumps fitting and they would be sending me a return label and immediate refund. They also offered to get me a great deal on an oem pump if i need one for the inconvenience. 

Also just found a tiguan rear k frame locally for a decent price, going to pick it up friday. I had found a b6 passat one but they didnt have a pic so i wasnt sure if it was aluminum or not plus shipping wasnt cheap. Id like to grab the spindles and axles from the same place but their prices for those are quite a bit more then other places. They have the angle drives cheap but they are for a auto tranny.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 11, 2014)

Trytochaseme said:


> NGP has great customer service. They contacted me this morning to tell me they are having issues with the graf water pumps fitting and they would be sending me a return label and immediate refund. They also offered to get me a great deal on an oem pump if i need one for the inconvenience.
> 
> Also just found a tiguan rear k frame locally for a decent price, going to pick it up friday. I had found a b6 passat one but they didnt have a pic so i wasnt sure if it was aluminum or not plus shipping wasnt cheap. Id like to grab the spindles and axles from the same place but their prices for those are quite a bit more then other places. They have the angle drives cheap but they are for a auto tranny.


I greatly appreciate the kind words!
I'm really hoping that it's just a bad batch of pumps. We've never had any issues with Graf pumps in the past, they're usually our first choice for water pumps.
I was actually about to change mine out for one of the metal ones since I'm still on my original water pump (though I've never had an issue with it leaking, knock on wood).

Awesome on picking up that other 4Motion swap stuff! You should be able to pick up the rear axles for fairly cheap; you can usually find them for $50 a piece if you look around.

I've got a lot of updates for my build thread, but in case I forget to update the swap section, I have a suggestion for you when you get to the rear ABS sensors.
The 4Motion spindles/knuckles place the ABS sensors farther away than the FWD ones normally sit, so I ended up splicing and extending the existing harness.
However, while this is possible, I don't recommend it simply because the system can be temperamental if the signal quality isn't perfect.
If any moisture gets inside the wiring at all, you can have some intermittent issues as a result, which is not fun when the AWD depends on the ABS system.
I'm actually in the process of pulling out the existing harness and replacing it with the new ones for a 4Motion model.
They can be purchased directly from VW, and include the entire length of the harness as well as proper sealing grommets.


----------



## Trytochaseme (Feb 12, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> I greatly appreciate the kind words!
> I'm really hoping that it's just a bad batch of pumps. We've never had any issues with Graf pumps in the past, they're usually our first choice for water pumps.
> I was actually about to change mine out for one of the metal ones since I'm still on my original water pump (though I've never had an issue with it leaking, knock on wood).
> 
> ...


no worries im just happy you guys conacted me and so quickly! Im pretty sure most places *cough*ECS*cough* wouldnt do that.

yea thats what i noticed too, they want $200 per axle tho lol i just wish the auto and manual used the same angle drive as they are asking only $200 for one.

thanks for the heads up on that, do you have a part number by chance for that harness?

also do you know whats different between the tiguan and cc fuel tanks?


----------



## Trytochaseme (Feb 12, 2015)

Now to decide if i should get it wrapped in alcantara


----------



## Brightgolf (Jan 13, 2008)

Leave the wheel alone lol.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Trytochaseme (Feb 12, 2015)

Brightgolf said:


> Leave the wheel alone lol.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


i think im with you


----------



## Trytochaseme (Feb 12, 2015)

Went and picked up the rear subframe. Paid and pulled around to load it. They loaded a complete rear end. Axles, spindles and more. I’m stoked. Pics when i get home. Only $150!


----------



## Trytochaseme (Feb 12, 2015)




----------



## Trytochaseme (Feb 12, 2015)

Got the shift boot. Not really happy with it. Guess I’ll see how it looks in the car. 









Also picked up a diesel geek short shifter for cheap. Gonna clean it up at work tomorrow


----------



## Trytochaseme (Feb 12, 2015)

Cleaned easily


----------



## Trytochaseme (Feb 12, 2015)

Bought these tubular lower control arms when i was bagged and never put them on. Didn’t have any luck selling them so figured I’d run them. They seem a lot beefier then the stock ones. Obviously there’s so perch for a spring since it’s for bags so i machined up one 

















Rubber mount fits right on 









Also ordered some heim joints to machine up some upper control arms and some toe arms









Picked up a H&R rear Golf R sway bar for cheap 









Since I’m putting in a whole new rear ended i wanna redo everything on it before it goes in. Going to either paint the subframe or get it powder coated. All new bushings and bolts too. Rather do it right the first time


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 11, 2014)

Looking good so far!

If you can get the subframe powdercoated for a good price, I'd go that route. It resists chips and dings so much better than paint.
We used to do custom powdercoating on site and I would powdercoat just about any part I could for my Corrado. It was great!
The only downside is if the place that is doing the powder coating doesn't get every nook and cranny and the rust comes back; stripping powdercoat sucks. :banghead:


----------



## Trytochaseme (Feb 12, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Looking good so far!
> 
> If you can get the subframe powdercoated for a good price, I'd go that route. It resists chips and dings so much better than paint.
> We used to do custom powdercoating on site and I would powdercoat just about any part I could for my Corrado. It was great!
> The only downside is if the place that is doing the powder coating doesn't get every nook and cranny and the rust comes back; stripping powdercoat sucks. :banghead:


i would do the same if i was you! haha i use to have a old oven for powdercoat at my old shop but it was small and its gone now. i need to get a quote for it. i cant imagine it would cost too much. Id much rather powder coat it if i can for a decent price. id also like to possibly get all the bolts nickle or zinc plated. this car should be parked for the winters now but in case its not the salt destroys everything and i want to prevent it as much as i can lol


----------



## Trytochaseme (Feb 12, 2015)

update still haven't got the car back. buddy said he is starting it this week. 

if he doent start it in the next month my inlaws said i can use their garage. sick of waiting


----------



## Trytochaseme (Feb 12, 2015)

havent logged on here in forever. place seems dead. no updates. bugging my muddy to put my motor together by the end of this month so i can throw the motor in before it gets cold


----------



## Trytochaseme (Feb 12, 2015)

Should have the car at my house tomorrow. No motor with it tho. Waiting in that but taking the rest of the car so I can work on some stuff. Quite a few things in the works that I will detail later but here's one. Machining some camber arms. Will machine delrin bushings for one end and waiting for heim joints to come in. Might get fancy and at grease zerks but not sure if really worth it and don't think I'll be able to access them easily with a grease gun 










Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Trytochaseme (Feb 12, 2015)

Car is at my house. Messed around for it bit. 
Got this radio mounted correctly finally. It would never fit in right and always stuck out. Had to modify pretty much everytab but it's in good 

Messed around in the bay a bit. Smoothed some stuff and removed some brackets. Mainly just went thru to refresh my memory and figure out a game plan. 

Car is absolutely filthy from sitting and needs a deep clean and detail bad. Right now looking like I'm gonna take my time and slowly get car together over winter and finish awd swap. Sourced that last of the parts I need for pretty cheap. Really tempted to do big turbo well motor is out but right now my wallet says no

Also having no garage anymore really sucks. New neighbors across the street arent using their pole barn so might see if I can rent some space out of it to work on this turd









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Trytochaseme (Feb 12, 2015)

Got the bay sprayed down and more stuff stripped out. Planning out where I'm gonna relocate abs and fusebox. Got a TTRS master cylinder on the way.









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Trytochaseme (Feb 12, 2015)

Got the awd rear end stripped down. Gonna to prep and paint the subframe, machine solid mount bushings for it, and also get measurements to machine up all new links and bushings for the rest of it. Have a fuel tank sourced and am hoping to make the trip across the state to get it in the next few weeks to get the whole rear end in before snow. 

Did a little detailing. The car is horrible from sitting. You can see in this pic the difference from door to quarter panel. It's way worse in person. Need to go get some more products to keep going. Going to have a buddy repaint part of the front as there is some chipping and such going on also. 

I'm gonna be picking the motor up this week from my buddy. Just gonna do it myself over winter. Plan on doing rods and some headwork. We will see how it goes. Going to keep it at work and do it there as I have no garage to keep it in at the moment. 










Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Trytochaseme (Feb 12, 2015)

Billet trailing arms anyone?
Why? Why not

Will have a heim joint for where it connects to chassis. 

I just like making things. I know these are overkill but I had fun so screw it









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Trytochaseme (Feb 12, 2015)

Because taptalk post all pics at the end I'm gonna be doing multiple post per update but as this place is dead and no one is on here who's gonna care? Am I right lol

First off got delrin bushings machined and pressed in the tubular rear lower control arms. Also got adapters for coilovers made. 

Spent hours trying to get just the ones die of the rear dissasembled. Everything is seized and lots of torch and cutting wheels and cheater bars were used and I'm still not all the way done. Plus have another side to go. You already saw the trailing arms I'll be doing toe arms next and then onto the front suspension. For machined buts. Waiting to do one big batch order of heim joints when I know all what I need. Have decent interest in some of the bits too so will most likely be doing a group buy at some point 










Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Trytochaseme (Feb 12, 2015)

Made some progress on wiring. By progress means I made alot of work for myself. Got the main harness pulled into the cabin so now I have a crap ton of soldering to do. Right now thinking I'm gonna mount the fuse box upside down over the pedals. Just enough room and it will be out of the way but easy to access and I won't have to extend any of the fuse box wires on the main plug so that helps a tiny bit.

Will be running alot of wiring up thru the panel in the driver side of the rain tray. Will make a sealed plug or something that they run thru so no water gets in the cabin but it seems like the easiest way to run things. 

Also working on a bracket for abs module as I am going to mount it under the passenger side headlight. Need to bring a hole saw home from work so I can put a hole in the rain tray on the passenger side to run that harness up thru. I think I can get it back in the corner and it will be out of sight. This seems much easier then pulling it into the cabin but I'm going to think about it some more before drilling a bit hole. 

Also got the rear subframe primed. Grinded down the rust spots and such. Need to pull the bushings then press in the new ones and I'll throw on some color. Didn't spend alot of time on making it look nice. It's gonna be out of sight but still gonna hit it with some color cuz why not.









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## henricks (Sep 25, 2019)

Trytochaseme said:


> Got the bay sprayed down and more stuff stripped out. Planning out where I'm gonna relocate abs and fusebox. Got a TTRS master cylinder on the way.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good!


----------



## Trytochaseme (Feb 12, 2015)

Thanks! Here's where's it's at now









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## jddaigle (May 30, 2003)

Dang man, if I had tools like that at my disposal I’d be machining aluminum floor mats! What a sweet project. Thanks for keeping up with the updates.


----------



## Trytochaseme (Feb 12, 2015)

jddaigle said:


> Dang man, if I had tools like that at my disposal I’d be machining aluminum floor mats! What a sweet project. Thanks for keeping up with the updates.


Thanks man appreciate it! Just trying to have some fun with the car! Might have some big updates soon. We will see 

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Trytochaseme (Feb 12, 2015)

Got the master cylinder in. 
Got the abs relocate bracket machined and have a few yards of carbon fiber on the way for some fun ideas









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Trytochaseme (Feb 12, 2015)

Heim joints should be here this weekend. Here's a mock-up of the trailing arm









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Trytochaseme (Feb 12, 2015)

Angle gear is here. Also getting dimensions sorted out to make front control arms









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Trytochaseme (Feb 12, 2015)

Found my boxster s rear caliper. Gonna use it to mock-up adapters for rear. Now that one side of the rear end is almost tore down I'll be getting it all re assembled with custom links, all new zinc plated and stainless bolts, new hub and bushings and brakes to make sure everything will line up and fit properly then I'll make it all for the other side. Going to try to get gas tank next weekend so hopefully have the hole rear end in soon. Need to get some work done on my mk4 here this weekend so progress might be limited. Also got some stuff in for wiring. Really would like to get the fusebox all wired back in and mounted this weekend. 

On another note I had been seriously looking into a 2.5 swap and putting a turbo on it instead of building the 2.0 but after talking to UM in not gonna go down that route even tho I really really want to. Might be something to do on the mk4 instead 

Burnt my CV boot well using the torch to get some stuck bolts out. Perfect. And some inspiration of a team hards CC. Gorgeous car. Family sedans can be racecars!









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Trytochaseme (Feb 12, 2015)

Got the engine bay fuse box wired back up and ready to be put in it's new home inside the cabin. 

Wanted to get passenger side routed but my hole saw is shot so need to pick up a new one to drill the rain tray. Want to get wiring most of the way wrapped up









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Trytochaseme (Feb 12, 2015)

More wiring underway. Have alot of wires to extend. Gonna take some time









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 11, 2014)

Trytochaseme said:


> On another note I had been seriously looking into a 2.5 swap and putting a turbo on it instead of building the 2.0 but after talking to UM in not gonna go down that route even tho I really really want to. Might be something to do on the mk4 instead
> 
> Burnt my CV boot well using the torch to get some stuck bolts out. Perfect. And some inspiration of a team hards CC. Gorgeous car. Family sedans can be racecars!
> 
> ...


I have wanted to do a 2.5L swap into my car for a few years now but have held off due to the 4motion swap ironically. 
Many of my co-workers even tentatively called the potentially upgraded version the "CC-RS" since the current version is the CC-R.
There just doesn't seem to be a good way to have both the 4motion and the 2.5L play together properly with the existing electronics.

And yes, the Team Hard cars are amazing!
Whenever people start to talk about how great the other cars in the VW lineup are as track vehicles, I quickly bring up Team Hard.
Most people are incredibly surprised to know that the CC is an overall better track vehicle than the typical GTI/Golf R.
I'm not saying that a GTI or Golf R is bad for track days, the CC simply has a wider track and longer wheelbase that gives better vehicle control.
I need to get around to ordering the rear body work to go along with the front widebody kit I currently have.


----------



## Trytochaseme (Feb 12, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> I have wanted to do a 2.5L swap into my car for a few years now but have held off due to the 4motion swap ironically.
> Many of my co-workers even tentatively called the potentially upgraded version the "CC-RS" since the current version is the CC-R.
> There just doesn't seem to be a good way to have both the 4motion and the 2.5L play together properly with the existing electronics.
> 
> ...


I had the same idea of doing a ccrs badge  I had been really set on a 2.5. Even had a motor ready to go pick up a mile down the road from me. Might go get it still and do it in my mk4 play car. I still think it would be so awesome to have one with awd. It's definitely possible as that one guy has put them in a R but I don't know the electronics good enough to do the programming myself and don't have the money to pay a shop to mess with it for months. If you guys ever figure it out I wanna know how to do it! 

What are you running for wide body on the front? I'm starting to mess with carbon to make my own kit. Idk if it's gonna work out but seems like a fun project. Planning on machining some molds to make some small carbon bits too

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Trytochaseme (Feb 12, 2015)

Heim joint came in for trailing arms 

Sprayed some color in the bay too see how it looks on person. I'm not smoothing everything out. I'm not a body work guy and this isn't a show car. I want it too look good but not going crazy with body work. Gonna wled some holes shut but will be keeping body lines and such. Need to lay down some Bondo and get rid of some more seam sealer and I will spray the whole bay









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 11, 2014)

Trytochaseme said:


> I had the same idea of doing a ccrs badge  I had been really set on a 2.5. Even had a motor ready to go pick up a mile down the road from me. Might go get it still and do it in my mk4 play car. I still think it would be so awesome to have one with awd. It's definitely possible as that one guy has put them in a R but I don't know the electronics good enough to do the programming myself and don't have the money to pay a shop to mess with it for months. If you guys ever figure it out I wanna know how to do it!
> 
> What are you running for wide body on the front? I'm starting to mess with carbon to make my own kit. Idk if it's gonna work out but seems like a fun project. Planning on machining some molds to make some small carbon bits too
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


I'll definitely let you know if I can sort it out. I know one option is to use a piggy-back ECU system from a company like Syvecs.
That would allow all of the electronics that run the ABS/Haldex to run on their own while providing a stand alone setup for the engine.


I've got the SRS-Tech front fenders. The best part about them is that they still have the factory look while allowing for extra wheel/tire width.
I ultimately want to step up to 275 series tires all around at a minimum.


----------



## Trytochaseme (Feb 12, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> I'll definitely let you know if I can sort it out. I know one option is to use a piggy-back ECU system from a company like Syvecs.
> That would allow all of the electronics that run the ABS/Haldex to run on their own while providing a stand alone setup for the engine.
> 
> 
> ...



i just got a message back from innovative motorsports as he has built some 2.5 awd cars. He said hes got too much going on right now with new baby and stuff so my option is to bring it to them and have them do it. He said he would have more time around thanksgiving to help with questions but i dont want to bother him.


----------



## Trytochaseme (Feb 12, 2015)

Getting there









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Trytochaseme (Feb 12, 2015)

Toe arm whipped up quickly 

Started on the fender. This is gonna take alot more foam and alootttttt of time. Went thru one whole can. Need to go pick up a few more









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Trytochaseme (Feb 12, 2015)

6 hours of driving later I got a awd gas tank for $50









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Trytochaseme (Feb 12, 2015)

just picked up a new daily.











got some work to do to it first but will be getting progress on the CC again soon. Been doing alot of research and planning but basically the 2.5 swap is gonna happen and im sticking with awd. Think I have a good plan sorted. First step is pretty much bring the cc down to a shell. Weather is finally getting nice so hoping this weekend to get most of the interior out of it


----------



## Trytochaseme (Feb 12, 2015)

playing around with some rear end parts


----------



## Trytochaseme (Feb 12, 2015)

never posted these here but these are the wheels i designed aswell that at somepoint im going to mill out for the cc


----------



## takipcitc (May 12, 2020)

Mk7>mk6


----------



## Trytochaseme (Feb 12, 2015)

takipcitc said:


> Mk7>mk6


what?


----------



## dub_life91 (May 8, 2013)

:wave:
looks awesome, that was a great read..hope all is going well with the project!:beer:


----------



## Trytochaseme (Feb 12, 2015)

thanks man!

havent made much progress on this. interior is almost all out tho.

Im learning working with carbon currently. playing around with a bunch of parts for my jetta. Just did my dashboard










about to do some body panels next.

Once i feel more comfortable with it ill move on to the CC. its gonna get alot of carbon love.

First set of rear control arms is also in the works











Heres how the daily is looking currently. Gonna be my main focus for awhile still but hoping to make a little more progress on the CC soon. Been trying to pickup a few major parts for it but no luck currently. when im able to do that alot more progress will be made.


----------



## Trytochaseme (Feb 12, 2015)

dont have much to show for progress in pics but getting closer to have it down to a shell. The interior used to be pretty much filled to the ceiling in parts but its pretty muvh all cleared out now. Dash and carpet are out. Should have the dash support and all that crap out and hopefully full body harness out too this weekend.










front clip is off so i can get to some stuff in the bay better and possibly get a new motor in there aswell :laugh:











Ive slowly become a 07k fanboy. I love the one in my jetta, they are solid motors you can pickup for dirt cheap and make pretty much any amount of power you want depending on how much you wanna put into them. This car is 100% getting a 07k swap. Ive been wanting to do that since before this car blew up but the main issue with that was getting it to work with the awd swap. What ive decided to do is completely remove all the electronics in this car and replace it all with a mk5 2.5 harness and ECU. Ill have to swap over alot of other electronics most likely too but we are gonna find that out when we get there. I still gotta go get a 2.5 body harness but the plan is to strip the harness down, remove all the crap we are gonna use then re sleave it all and add in some mil spec connectors to help with stuff down the road. As far as the motor goes i should be picking up a 80k long block here in the next couple weeks whenever im able to go pick it up. My mk5 has 200k miles so right now im looking at stripping down this new motor and doing a NA build on it and swapping it into my jetta with a 6 speed. Ill then take the motor thats in it and rebuild it for the CC with a nice snail on top for little extra fun. Or with how cheap you can find these motors i might just go grab another lower mile block. 

I know it doesnt look like much progress at all but behind the scenes ive done alot. Ive got so many cad files for this car, have so much stuff planned. its not gonna be a fast build by any means but it sure as hell gonna be a fun one ill tell you that. I honestly just like making crazy things so thats 80% the fun for me. 

Heres a random item i recently drew up. Its a gt3 inspired mirror. waiting for the glass for them to come in to make sure my dimensions will work but the plan is to machine a mold to make the carbon bases and ill machine the supports out of some 6061.



















Another thing i just picked up was a set of Gallardo headers. Im gonna try to use these ones on my Jetta but id also like to get a set for the CC to use for the sidewinder turbo set up. This is how they look mounted on a 07k. This pic is in a 944 so its longitudal but i think we will be able to make it work in a transverse setup. Wont know for sure tho till we try it!


----------



## Trytochaseme (Feb 12, 2015)

I havent had any updates in awhile but i have been thinking about this car alot. I really miss it and really want it back. Over this past weekend ive finally made a decision on something ive been thinking about for awhile. I was going to buy a 2.5 manual mk5 as a donor car to swap body harness, dash and a bunch of electronics over. The thing is i already have a 2.5 manual mk5 and i really dont need 2 almost identical cars. I think this fall my jetta is going to get parked for the last time and sacrifice its life to get the CC back on the road. Im not 100% on this plan yet but i am close to that. I have been contemplating it for quite a while. What reall motivated me was washing the CC for the first time in almost 3 years.











So my plan is to get the chassis completely ready for a motor and wiring. That means getting it down to a bare shell on the inside and engine bay aswell as getting suspension all sorted.

The interior is almost gutted.










I am going to be doing a complete aftermarket brake setup. The plan is Wilwood Superlite calipers and rotors. they are so light it will make a huge difference on unsprung weight and rotation weight of the rotors. I did a whole breakdown of the weight compared to a 18z setup in my jettas thread. Ill do the same here later on, but its a huge difference.

Ill be getting rid of ABS and running a wilwood brake pedal as getting the brake booster and master cylinder out of the engine bay is going to help massively with the gallardo headers.

I have been very busy in cad. heres just a few things ive been working on.

Front control arms











Fully billet inake manifold



















This is something special ive been working on for along time but still has aways to go











I picked up a 07k this weekend that will end up in the CC. For now im stripping it completely down and working on replacing all the plastic peices with billet aluminum ones. I just got material in for a valve cover. Im working on a thermostat housing right now that replcaces heater core line with AN fittings and also gets rid of coolant ball and oil cooler. ill be running a aluminum rad with internal reservoir and a external oil cooler. 

Either way this thread will finally be seeing more action so if anyone actually happens to still read this thread stay tuned!


----------



## Brightgolf (Jan 13, 2008)

Get r done

Sent from my SM-G975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Trytochaseme (Feb 12, 2015)

im gonna try!

billet 07k valve cover coming soon


----------



## WILLCCU (Oct 26, 2015)

What is 07K?


----------



## Trytochaseme (Feb 12, 2015)

WILLCCU said:


> What is 07K?


07K is the engine code for the 2.5 5 cyls


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 11, 2014)

Keep up the great work! :thumbup: :thumbup:

Seeing posts like this makes me happy.


----------



## Trytochaseme (Feb 12, 2015)

thanks charles!

I was in a hurry to draw up the valve cover last night and made a pretty big mistake. the passenger side needs to be slightly extended or else its not covering the whole head. lol no big deal right :banghead:

Heres a quick render of that fixed and a mockup of what im thinking for the catch can setup. Gonna use a Nuke Performance catch can. Never used their stuff before but seems extremely well made


----------



## Trytochaseme (Feb 12, 2015)

need to get a rough model of a 07k block drawn up to use for a bunch of stuff. I want to get a full 3d model of a CC too for some other stuff but have had a hard time finding one and i dont wanna go thru the countless hours to draw up the whole thing lol


----------



## Trytochaseme (Feb 12, 2015)

Although I had my own control arms designed I ended up snagging these.










Yea they are super rough paint wise but the hardware and everything look solid. I'll disassemble and send them to powder coat with the rear subframe and calipers.

It's just one less thing for me to worry about getting made right now. I'll eventually make my own set that uses a uni-ball for the ball joint and sell these. I figure for $200 I can get my money back out of that once they are cleaned up. 


Onto more renders lol

These are the current wheel design I'm thinking about for this car. These are another thing that won't happen till the car is running but I want to get rid of the super heavy fifteen52s I currently have. Although I love them they are close to 40lbs per wheel which is a crap ton of rotating and unsprung weight.

They are center lock. I have an adapter i designed awhile ago to convert a 5x112 to centerlock to go with them. They would be machined from a forged blank, Im waiting to get a price back but it shouldn't be too bad. The lips and barrels will be the expensive part.





























As far as actual progress on the car I need to borrow a buddys old coilovers so I can get this back on the ground and roll it around. I thought i had a set of stock suspension somehere but I dont. Waiting to get paid for some jobs and ill be ordering the Wilwood brake stuff. Ill copy my post about all that comparing weights to a 18z setup. Along with brakes i need to get the AWD gas tank on and the chassis will be pretty much ready for a swap. Now that its starting to get cold and I dont have a garage I need to get a move on this soon.


----------



## Trytochaseme (Feb 12, 2015)

heres the little write up on the brakes I did in my jetta thread



Trytochaseme said:


> Let's talk about weight for a hot min. These cars aren't feathers and they never are gonna be without serious work. That doesn't mean it's not worth doing what you can to drop weight. Especially unsprung weight. I have that set of 18z calipers and some 350mm rotors for them. The problem is the calipers are 14lbs a piece and the rotors are 30lbs. Together is about the same as the stock ones. That's 44lbs each side for the front and not much less in the back for the Boxster s rear brembos I have. I have some aluminum spindles to go on that will drop a few pounds but there is a lot more potential. So here's the plan.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 11, 2014)

Those Wilwoods should serve you well. They're pretty much our go-to brand for our autocross customers.
That 41mm piston size should match the TTRS master cylinder perfectly. 
Much better than the horrible 17z calipers which I cannot recommend to anyone headed to the track.


----------



## Trytochaseme (Feb 12, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Those Wilwoods should serve you well. They're pretty much our go-to brand for our autocross customers.
> That 41mm piston size should match the TTRS master cylinder perfectly.
> Much better than the horrible 17z calipers which I cannot recommend to anyone headed to the track.


good to here! you guys are a wilwood dealer? If so Ill order thru you when Im ready to pull the trigger.

I do have a TTRS master cylinder but for this im going to end up running a manul brake setup with a willwood pedal and dual master cylinders. Getting rid of ABS too. 

I like the idea of getting rid of all that stuff to simplify but I know its going to make programming worse lol. I also need the space in the engine bay for the turbo setup with the gallardo headers. We can make it work with the oem brake booster and master cylinder location but its gonna be tight and alot of heat so well its a bare shell going to get all that sorted out.


----------



## gerardoavalos (Sep 10, 2014)

if you do ever want to get rid of that ttrs master i might be interested for my cc


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 11, 2014)

Trytochaseme said:


> good to here! you guys are a wilwood dealer? If so Ill order thru you when Im ready to pull the trigger.
> 
> I do have a TTRS master cylinder but for this im going to end up running a manul brake setup with a willwood pedal and dual master cylinders. Getting rid of ABS too.
> 
> I like the idea of getting rid of all that stuff to simplify but I know its going to make programming worse lol. I also need the space in the engine bay for the turbo setup with the gallardo headers. We can make it work with the oem brake booster and master cylinder location but its gonna be tight and alot of heat so well its a bare shell going to get all that sorted out.


Yup, we are a wilwood dealer. We've installed quite a few of their superlite kits at my shop.

Nah, the wilwood pedal setup is going to be way better than anything that came on the car factory.
The only thing that deleting the ABS would cause a problem for would be the AWD swap.


----------



## Trytochaseme (Feb 12, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Yup, we are a wilwood dealer. We've installed quite a few of their superlite kits at my shop.
> 
> Nah, the wilwood pedal setup is going to be way better than anything that came on the car factory.
> The only thing that deleting the ABS would cause a problem for would be the AWD swap.


Sick ill definitely be hitting yal up soon!

yup thats the only thing im worried about. I dont plan on getting the AWD swap hooked up till next winter so I guess that gives me plenty of time to figure it out :laugh:

and because i finally got a rough 3d model of a CC heres the start of my full cad model.


----------



## Trytochaseme (Feb 12, 2015)

gerardoavalos said:


> if you do ever want to get rid of that ttrs master i might be interested for my cc


I think its gonna end up on my wifes passat but if that changes ill shoot ya a message!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 11, 2014)

Trytochaseme said:


> and because i finally got a rough 3d model of a CC heres the start of my full cad model.


Dude, that is awesome!


----------



## Trytochaseme (Feb 12, 2015)

thanks man! Need to get the model smoothed out alot more. Id like to be able to use it in a CFD program for figuring out the aero. Its not gonna be a full pupose track car as its gonna be a fun street toy 95% of the time. But i still plan on doing a fair amount of aero and want it all to be for function not looks.

Heres another render with tires, Swan neck, and my custom mirrors.

I plan on picking up a Nine lives racing Big Wang and making custom risers and end plates. Not sure if i want to do a swan neck or what so playing around with different ideas.




















I think im going to end up picking up a lions V3 widebody kit too this winter. Once the new motor is in the car ill prob order it. My front fenders are pretty jacked up anyways.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 11, 2014)

I've been interested in the LION's body kit since they released it.
I'm very curious about the aerodynamics of their kit. 

I have looked at the 9 lives Big Wangs a few times myself . They make some pretty nice stuff.


----------



## Trytochaseme (Feb 12, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> I've been interested in the LION's body kit since they released it.
> I'm very curious about the aerodynamics of their kit.
> 
> I have looked at the 9 lives Big Wangs a few times myself . They make some pretty nice stuff.


this is their v3 kit










Im curious about the aero aswell. Although im only interested in the fenders and nothing else. I feel like $1100 shipped isnt too bad. Ill be making my own splitter and diffuser


----------



## Trytochaseme (Feb 12, 2015)

thru a seat in and a couple other peices to get a idea of seating position. I just have it on some aluminum plates right now but Im going to draw up some brackets and have them lasered out.



















Have a few inches i can drop it down still












Im gonna make my own brake pedal and bracket. it will still use wilwood master cylinders and balance rod. I was gonna have to make a whole adapter and stuff to make the wilwood one work so figured id just make my own. Wanna do the same for clutch now so it matches :laugh: It also makes me want to convert to drive by cable so I can make a gas pedal but im not going thru all that work just for that. Atleast not now.


----------



## Trytochaseme (Feb 12, 2015)

Well heres some more renders because im obsessed with how it looks so far lol

These are the wheel specs I need for the lions kit widebody. Im not gonna model that kit but i am going to model up my own box style GT3 inspired flares















































These came in today as well. Yes they look rough but heims feel great and still lots of life. They will be sent off to powder coat soon


----------



## gerardoavalos (Sep 10, 2014)

Trytochaseme said:


> thanks man! Need to get the model smoothed out alot more. Id like to be able to use it in a CFD program for figuring out the aero. Its not gonna be a full pupose track car as its gonna be a fun street toy 95% of the time. But i still plan on doing a fair amount of aero and want it all to be for function not looks.
> 
> Heres another render with tires, Swan neck, and my custom mirrors.
> 
> ...


I love this. honestly this is what I want to do with my cc too, a track ready street car


----------



## Trytochaseme (Feb 12, 2015)

Here's something else I've been thinking about for a while because this thread has just become renders of parts Ive drawn lol

Billet front spindle











Allows me to use my Tubular lower control arms with a uni-ball along with a bracket for tie rod. Also uses a separate bracket for connecting the strut to the spindle. Basically every single geometry point would be adjustable in this setup. Custom brackets to change steering ration. Could widen the front track to any length you make the axle.

Mainly made this because we were gonna cut up my aluminum spindles to work with a uni-ball and also cut off the steering arm so we could make a custom bracket for a quicker steering ratio. After thinking about it for a while I figure I could prob just make a billet one without much more work than chopping up a current one.


----------



## dub_life91 (May 8, 2013)

those renderings are sick!:beer::thumbup:


----------



## Trytochaseme (Feb 12, 2015)

thanks, man!

I haven't gotten much done.

Front subframe off to get measurements and clean. Going to place an order for all new hardware for the front end. The rack is pulled to make some solid bushings.











I have had a CAE shifter drawn up for a while now but have been wanting to get it machined. Yesterday on Facebook I came across this company - Bug Tech

They make shifters for old VW buses. I really liked the design of them and the simplicity and realized I could use that same design in a modern VW easily. Functionality is almost identical but from a machining standpoint, it's super simple. I got the CC OEM shifter ripped apart to get the dimension I need and started machining one. Keeping it simple for now and can make it fancier later on once it works. Will be about a 40% reduction in throw. Uses stock cables but I am making custom ends to fit small Heim joints to make it all solid and crispy. 

The reverse lockout is just those springs. I ordered a few different weight springs so I can fine-tune it. It will all be adjustable to change the throw too. It's also about 5" taller than the OEM shifter











I'm going to make a shift knob like this one. Just love the lines on this and how it all flows together nicely


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 11, 2014)

Lots of great stuff in this thread. :thumbup::thumbup:
I love seeing all the sweet parts you are designing!


----------



## koliama (Sep 23, 2020)

Id like to be able to use it in a CFD program for figuring out the aero. Its not gonna be a full pupose track car as its gonna be a fun street toy 95% of the time.


----------



## Trytochaseme (Feb 12, 2015)

thanks man! 
little more work on the shifter


----------



## Trytochaseme (Feb 12, 2015)

Should have my 4runner back on the road this week, I want to drive it for a little bit to make sure its all good then the swap will begin. Goal is motor in the CC before the end of the month.


----------



## Amos Wilbury (Jul 25, 2017)

What happened to "I promise not to rice this one out"? I'm sorry, but I didn't read the whole thread. I also have a CC and 4Runner (love them both for very different reasons). You obviously poured a lot of resources into the CC, I bet it performs amazingly.


----------



## Trytochaseme (Feb 12, 2015)

Amos Wilbury said:


> What happened to "I promise not to rice this one out"? I'm sorry, but I didn't read the whole thread. I also have a CC and 4Runner (love them both for very different reasons). You obviously poured a lot of resources into the CC, I bet it performs amazingly.


Rice is usually when someone does "aero" mods but non-functional everything on this will be functional so in my opinion it's not rice. But everyone has there own opinion.


----------



## Trytochaseme (Feb 12, 2015)

Test fit the mk5 dash on the CC dash support. Width is better then i thought. doesn't align with the CC door cards at all but not high on my concern list. Also not a hard fix. Gonna get a flocking kit ordered here soon.











On track for motor and body harness to go in this weekend. Right now the goal is first start this weekend.

Gonna get everything swapped overstock. Then get it driving in mostly stock form then go back and start getting jazzy with it.


----------



## Trytochaseme (Feb 12, 2015)

I wanted to wait a little longer but this is too hard to pass up. Gonna get the over fenders ordered before the end of the month now i guess


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Trytochaseme said:


> Test fit the mk5 dash on the CC dash support. Width is better then i thought. doesn't align with the CC door cards at all but not high on my concern list. Also not a hard fix. Gonna get a flocking kit ordered here soon.


I'm a MK5 fan, don't get me wrong, but just curious why you're swapping in that dash?


----------



## Trytochaseme (Feb 12, 2015)

snobrdrdan said:


> I'm a MK5 fan, don't get me wrong, but just curious why you're swapping in that dash?


for 2.5 swap Im swapping whole mk5 body harness, dash, cluster, ecu. pretty much a mk5 in a cc shell


----------



## Trytochaseme (Feb 12, 2015)

Lions Kit widebody is ordered and paid for :laugh:


----------



## TurboSharef (Jun 2, 2014)

are you abandoning the MK5 project?


----------



## Trytochaseme (Feb 12, 2015)

TurboSharef said:


> are you abandoning the MK5 project?


yea its my parts car for this


----------



## Trytochaseme (Feb 12, 2015)

Body Harness, Dash support and heaterbox are almost ready to be transplanted into the CC. Need to start stripping out the engine bay and undo all that wiring and pull it thru the firewall.










Going to get all the wiring swapped over and then get the motor transplanted. that's all I need to get it hooked up and first start. I'm not going to thin the harness or anything down yet. Want to wait till its running and driving solid before start going in on everything


----------



## TurboSharef (Jun 2, 2014)

Trytochaseme said:


> yea its my parts car for this


damn, i was really liking the way that project was going


----------



## Trytochaseme (Feb 12, 2015)

TurboSharef said:


> damn, I was really liking the way that project was going


I had a lot of fun with it but I'm trying to have fewer projects so I can focus on the few that I really want. In my opinion the CC is a wayyy cooler car then the mk5 jetta. It's also a better chassis for a track focused build. On top of that my stockpile of parts I've had for my cc were all slowly making their way onto the jetta. My CC shell is also spotless. doesnt need paint or anything and has 1/4 of the miles on the body. The jetta was over 200k and had alot of body work done to it under rust warranty and was in an accident. I was going to buy a wrecked mk5 to use for the swap but I realized I already had a solid car for the swap and it just works out well. It also makes my wife very happy to have 1 less car around the house and also to have the CC not just sitting there as a lawn ornament.

I think the CC is going to be infintely ahead of the jetta. I mean for starters its going to be the first 5 cyl swapped CC in the world that i know off. Turbo soon after and AWD after that should be a fun combo.


----------



## Trytochaseme (Feb 12, 2015)

Im prob the only one who was curious how the CC would look with a shark fin and multi-element LMP1 Esque wing. But here ya go. in my oppinion hella sexy. I got a Wind Tunnel aero testing program that I need to learn so I can use it for designing the aero on this car.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 11, 2014)

Looks good!

Have you figured out what you're going to do with the yaw/pitch telemetry sensors or are you going to just run the car without any of that?
You may have power steering issues if you don't run the sensors.
On the B6 vehicles they sit square in the middle of the car and are matched to the vehicle's wheelbase and track.
On the Mk5 and Mk6 vehicles they are positioned elsewhere and the programming matches the smaller wheelbase and track.


----------



## Trytochaseme (Feb 12, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Looks good!
> 
> Have you figured out what you're going to do with the yaw/pitch telemetry sensors or are you going to just run the car without any of that?
> You may have power steering issues if you don't run the sensors.
> ...


I was gonna see what it would do if I didn't run them or if I could code them out thru vagcom somehow. if not I'll see what it does with the mk5 ones close to the same position they would be on an mk5 car

The other issue I will have is the window sliding up and down for the door closing. Me and my buddy were thinking of trying to modify the seal so it doesn't have to drop down and close itself the little amount. Most frameless windows don't do that and the glass just sits against a seal when it's close. We will find out when we get to that point I guess. I'm sure more "little" issues are gonna come up like that too more concerned to just get it running and then driving and then go from there.


----------



## Trytochaseme (Feb 12, 2015)

My phone broke last might well Workin on the car so I can't take any pics. But mk5 dash bar is in the cc. It fits perfectly. Its also lighter lol. HVAC and wiring is about to be swapped ovr. Motor is ready to come out, waiting for my buddy to come here in a couple hours and then we are pulling motor and it's going right into the cc


----------



## Trytochaseme (Feb 12, 2015)




----------



## Trytochaseme (Feb 12, 2015)

ignore how nasty the bay is. its gonna get finished and painted when this motor comes out for the turbo motor




















I also dont know if im going to be updated this thread as much anymore. vortex is dead, especially the CC section. I think im going to start a facebook page for this build from here on out.


----------



## dub_life91 (May 8, 2013)

make sure you link us if you leave the vortex for fb:beer:


----------



## WILLCCU (Oct 26, 2015)

You have 33,000 views and that’s “dead”? I have over 6,000 views on my CC engine mods; is that also considered “dead”? 
I’m a FB hater and there are many like minded that would rather do without. Nevertheless, have enjoyed your build and reporting!


----------



## Trytochaseme (Feb 12, 2015)

I just mean compared to what vortex use to be it's pretty dead. Majority of these views are all from a few years ago when this was just a stance car. I did make a Facebook page for it but haven't really posted in it at all. 

Honestly tho I got this thing running with the 07k and I was super stoked and had alot people and friends have me crap for it and since then I've kinda just been in a mood where Im just gonna build this thing off the internet. I'm building it for myself anyways not for what other people think or for internet points. 

I will for sure keep making post in here tho. Like I said I did get it to fire and run with the 07k. I still need to do the whole brake setup. The widebody has shipped and just waiting for it to come in. I have wheels picked out that are only 17lbs and they aren't rpf1 lol. I also will be going standalone this winter too. 

I have a mk4 I'm trying to get going with a 07k swap quicky so I can daily it so I haven't really had any progress on this. Hopefully soon I will!

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## WILLCCU (Oct 26, 2015)

Your CC is not exactly my cup-of-tea but I thoroughly enjoy reading on your ideas and execution of such! Your WAY above my skill level and that’s what makes it interesting. I’m always on the hunt for that one needle in a haystack that can spur some thought process for my own applications. Keep it up!


----------



## Trytochaseme (Feb 12, 2015)

Dash is in for now. Gonna be coming back out to do more wiring and trim the dash some. You can see I still have a mess of wiring in the drivers footwell, working on that hopefully have it all sorted shortly.



















Also got it all cleaned out. it was filled with crap and leaves and bolts and tools. so got everything pulled out and vacuumed. Need to get some dry ice and try to get all the tar off the floor pan here soon too.










I started thinning out the wiring as well. I got both sides of the harness on the interior thinned out. Removed everything for airbags, abs, and comfort stuff like power and heated seats. right now it's only cut up to the dash but I am gonna be pulling the dash back out and getting everything removed completely. Trying to get all the wiring done before I get the standalone ECU.

This was what I removed from just the passenger side










And why not a shot of it looking like a complete car. The front end isn't all the way on hence the large ga at the hood but let me dream a bit lol. Can't wait for the widebody to finally get here. there has been no shipping updates in 3 weeks :thumbdown:


----------



## Brightgolf (Jan 13, 2008)

Looking good. Only thread I still follow. I got rid of all my vws after last year I got hosed by two different dealers. My built mk5 went it for warranty paint repair all around. They ****ed it all up and ruined bumper.

Then my tiguan had a waterpump leak for awhile an tbe dealer knew because I brought it in. I had purchased all the oe parts to do myself and then the intake mani went. Took it in for that warranty and the pump now had a warranty but they said I was 1000 miles over so they wouldn't do it. They offered to do it cheap as I had tbe parts and they had the manifold off already. Cheap to them was $850 3 days before Christmas. Sold all my vws. 

I'll still follow the hell outta this though. I'm a mopar guy now lol

Sent from my SM-G975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Trytochaseme (Feb 12, 2015)

Brightgolf said:


> Looking good. Only thread I still follow. I got rid of all my vws after last year I got hosed by two different dealers. My built mk5 went it for warranty paint repair all around. They ****ed it all up and ruined bumper.
> 
> Then my tiguan had a waterpump leak for awhile an tbe dealer knew because I brought it in. I had purchased all the oe parts to do myself and then the intake mani went. Took it in for that warranty and the pump now had a warranty but they said I was 1000 miles over so they wouldn't do it. They offered to do it cheap as I had tbe parts and they had the manifold off already. Cheap to them was $850 3 days before Christmas. Sold all my vws.
> 
> ...


noooo you've gone to the darkside!

haha, that sucks man, I don't blame you tho. When my cc blew up originally I was so pissed, I went and bought my 4runner and was ready to go full-on Toyota and get a gt86 or something as a toy car.

Thanks for sticking around maybe this thread can persuade you to ditch those boats and hop back in another vw :laugh:


----------



## Brightgolf (Jan 13, 2008)

Haha 2020 ram 1500 with like 6k into it already. 485hp sporty truck. We got the wife a 2020 durango too. Not bad. Super quality. Not like buying a chevy 

Sent from my SM-G975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## WILLCCU (Oct 26, 2015)

Dang...! I’ll bet it was to early for you to know about Hellcat Durango and truck! At 1/2 mile drags last month was a Hellcat TrackHawk going 174!

Your CC is coming along! Your way above my skill level...I hate wiring!


----------



## Brightgolf (Jan 13, 2008)

Lol I knew the durango was coming and I dont wanna spend 90k on tbe trx. I got my 55k truck for 43k on a deal. Leaves money on the table for all the mods on that and a challenger or 300 that'll be here next year lol.

Sent from my SM-G975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Trytochaseme (Feb 12, 2015)

WILLCCU said:


> Your CC is coming along! Your way above my skill level...I hate wiring!


Ha up until this project I've never been good at wiring, at all. lol Working on the 07k swap for my mk4 I spent about 30 hours looking at wiring diagram last month and that really made me start to understand how the whole car is wired and how stuff is tied together. it helped alot. Still dont know exactly what I'm doing but I always like to go with the phrase "Fake it till you make it"


----------



## Trytochaseme (Feb 12, 2015)




----------



## WILLCCU (Oct 26, 2015)

Looks great! (Understatement of the year...!)


----------



## Trytochaseme (Feb 12, 2015)

WILLCCU said:


> Looks great! (Understatement of the year...!)


Haha I'm so stoked! It's way better in person. Hard to really get a sense of it in the pics. Hopefully get it painted next week. Need to get a rivnut gun and machine some washers for the bolts 


Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Trytochaseme (Feb 12, 2015)

I already had the right side TTRS caliper but needed other side. Fun fact some aston martins used the exact same calipers



















Need to get them powder coated now. Think after powder coat Im going to machine my logo into the faces.

Now to complete brake system I need to get:
Rear Calipers
Rotors all Around
Pads all Around
Fragola Brake lines for whole car
Willwood Master cylinders
Machine brake pedal
Modify oem pedal braket


So i got one thing checked off but still aways to go :banghead:


----------



## Trytochaseme (Feb 12, 2015)

Havent had an update as Ive been working on my daily. I did start to pull apart my spare motor. Test fit the gallardo headers. Got a Borg Warner s257 turbo ordered that should be here next week. Once its in the fab work can begin 😁


----------



## Trytochaseme (Feb 12, 2015)

got started on the intake manifold


----------



## Trytochaseme (Feb 12, 2015)




----------



## SYNYSTAGLX (Mar 9, 2000)

Gotta follow this one


----------



## Trytochaseme (Feb 12, 2015)




----------



## Trytochaseme (Feb 12, 2015)

haven't updated in a while. Its gonna stay that way for a bit. Making some major changes to this build and keeping it under wraps till a few large tasks are completed. I don't wanna go on about "BiG tHiNgS cOmInG" then never have it happen. I'll share some other updates, for now, tho like widebody is getting mounted. Doing all trimming and what not before paint but should be painted here in the next week or so.




























Also most of the AWD swap is now for sale. Rear diff, Axles, Gas tank, and Angle gear all up for sale. $850 and its all yours


----------



## kanerr (Nov 27, 2015)

Can I just say I've got mad respect for how you do things your way and flip the bird to everyone who said its stupid or wrong. Really liking the overfenders. Very interested to see how the gallardo header and the turbo will work out, keep it posted


----------



## almoniyot (Jan 7, 2004)

Impressed by your abilities.


----------



## Trytochaseme (Feb 12, 2015)

thanks, guys really appreciate it!

The color didn't match perfectly but honestly, I don't really care. I'll have them painted professionally later on.










Got the gas tank dropped and started cutting out the floor pan. Imma have some exciting pics for you soon. I cant wait. I don't think anyone is ready for it. 😁


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Trytochaseme said:


> Got the gas tank dropped and started cutting out the floor pan. Imma have some exciting pics for you soon. I cant wait. I don't think anyone is ready for it. 😁


I was gonna jokingly say "LS swap" the other day, but now I'm leaning towards something like that for real now


----------



## Trytochaseme (Feb 12, 2015)

snobrdrdan said:


> I was gonna jokingly say "LS swap" the other day, but now I'm leaning towards something like that for real now


Ha that would be wild!


----------



## 2DMK7 (Mar 28, 2021)

It's funny going from page 1 and jumping straight to the last page. Build is great, can't wait to see what else you do.


----------



## WILLCCU (Oct 26, 2015)

As always....AWESOME!!!


----------



## mellofello9 (May 7, 2003)

Trytochaseme said:


> Ha that would be wild!


...should have been a CC instead:








Then again, rhinoplasty would have been required:









Some amazing work, OP, can't wait to see what's on the horizon!


----------

